# Friday March 4th :Attitude Promo: What seeds did you buy?



## dwarfman420 (Mar 4, 2011)

I was up at the buttcrack of dawn this morning (5am east coast) to place my 3 orders through Attitude. I got the following:

GHS Super Lemon Haze x5 - 1 order
BBS Blue Cheese x5 - 1 order
Nirvana PPP x5 + Nirvana WhiteWidow x2 - 1 order

Each order was separate so I got a lot of free seeds coming  

What did you all order?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> I was up at the buttcrack of dawn this morning (5am east coast) to place my 3 orders through Attitude. I got the following:
> 
> GHS Super Lemon Haze x5 - 1 order
> BBS Blue Cheese x5 - 1 order
> ...


 So you are the reason i cant get my freebies wow what a douche..I hope they only give you one order of freebies lmao


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 4, 2011)

There is no restriction or limit far as I read. I caretake for a few different patients so this purchase isn't to unusual. 

What do u mean "you cant get the freebies" and what a douche? Did I miss something?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> There is no restriction or limit far as I read. I caretake for a few different patients so this purchase isn't to unusual.
> 
> What do u mean "you cant get the freebies" and what a douche? Did I miss something?


It was a joke...Im just playing i ordered qrazy train and a pick n mix querkle


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, good times. Cept for that slow arse website (attitudes being flooded). I feel ya. Site kept unsyncing and I had to refresh a bunch.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized
G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Dinafem Seeds Diesel
T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
TH Seeds Darkstar
G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Dinafem Seeds White widow
Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

when you get them free seeds, bin em


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> when you get them free seeds, bin em


I will be growing mine


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will be growing mine


Presisely what im doing


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 4, 2011)

5pack Querkle (TGA)
2 Space Bomb (TGA)
2 Qrazy Train (TGA)
2 Vortex (TGA)
1 Super Lemon Haze (GHS)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks like tga was the flavor lol


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like tga was the flavor lol


 You know I've been waiting a good to get on the tga again after AO kinda fell out(which still isnt back in stock even tho they say it is). Ol' Bruh is good at what he does...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> You know I've been waiting a good to get on the tga again after AO kinda fell out(which still isnt back in stock even tho they say it is). Ol' Bruh is good at what he does...


The only luck i had with his strain was a couple of querkle males..I got some jtr now im adding qtrain and querkle again see if i get that sexy girl this time.


----------



## jul420 (Mar 4, 2011)

dna sleestack, sweet afgani delicious, and a free bong i hope it actually comes lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The only luck i had with his strain was a couple of querkle males..I got some jtr now im adding qtrain and querkle again see if i get that sexy girl this time.


 Exactly I saw these phenos on here and other sites and they are just too good. I'm hoping for 2 bad bitches 


jul420 please let me know how that sleekstack tuns out... I added you.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2011)

Man Attitude is owning me with these promos...just ordered last month and had to do it again because this deal was to good to pass up...I just order a pack of BUKU and a pack of World of Seeds Afghan Kush to go along with all the freebies ( planning a Kushy Bushy Kush Grow ) wanted to get TGA new one but waiting to see someone else grow it out ( hint hint Wyteberrywidow) so I can see it first...I also just received my other order from Hempdepot ( Joeyweed gear )...Man I'm really a seed slut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Man Attitude is owning me with these promos...just ordered last month and had to do it again because this deal was to good to pass up...I just order a pack of BUKU and a pack of World of Seeds Afghan Kush to go along with all the freebies ( planning a Kushy Bushy Kush Grow ) wanted to get TGA new one but waiting to see someone else grow it out ( hint hint Wyteberrywidow) so I can see it first...I also just received my other order from Hempdepot ( Joeyweed gear )...Man I'm really a seed slut


 arent we all..


----------



## jul420 (Mar 4, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Exactly I saw these phenos on here and other sites and they are just too good. I'm hoping for 2 bad bitches
> 
> 
> jul420 please let me know how that sleekstack tuns out... I added you.


 yeah man will do, what have u heard about it, any info will help?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

jul420 said:


> yeah man will do, what have u heard about it, any info will help?


I know its one frosty chick...I know someone growing sleestack xskunk and that shit is frosty


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate all of you for being able to buy seeds and I can't. J/K Hope they have what you want in stock and good growing to you all.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 4, 2011)

10 tga plushberry im finding a keeper (lets hop i dont get males lol) and a blue cheese single for the hell of it, i ordered earlier when the free gifts were not uploaded properly so i went with a attitude t shirt but because i order earlier plushberry was in stock if i waited i would have missed it so every cloud has a silver lining. does anyone know what the mystery g13 strain is?


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

G13 haze? mystery?


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

londonfog said:


> Man I'm really a seed slut


lol, keep at it, one day you might become a high class whore, but not when you still using freebies


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah i heard of this a week or so ago.




i ordered some alphakronik early this morning, the snozzberry and bubba love. both are sold out. im really highly anticipating these, heard amazing things about this breeder from my cali friends.


----------



## lemonz (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> G13 haze? mystery?


the promo said there was a new unreleased g13 fem seed, but what is it?


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

Ahh, I think I know what that might be.. the new batch of Amnesia from Dinafem?  The original being from hypro, remember them?


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Just ordered... from dah tude...

Greenhouse Super Silver Haze
Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze
Greenhouse Hawaiian Snow
G13 Pineapple Express

then the freebees

UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
TH Seeds Kushage Feminized
TH Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
x2 TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
x2 TH Seeds Darkstar
G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
​


----------



## lemonz (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> Ahh, I think I know what that might be.. the shit batch of fucks ups for the new Amnesia from Dinafem  The original being from hypro, remember them?


?????? its a new g13 labs strain, nothing to do with dinafem or any other company


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> lol, keep at it, one day you might become a high class whore, but not when you still using freebies


LOL...don't hate the freebies...I have received some top notch freebies and the smoke.... ...hell I receive a Pineapple express freebie that made me go get two packs just to make sure I would have..Got some DNA freebies that made me loyal..the list could go on and on...the best way for a seed company to reach new customers is give away a freebie...if they like they will buy ...if not then they suck anyway...lol


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 4, 2011)

Got my new debit card and ordered...
Ch9 Jack33 and Female Seeds X-Line C99 hybrid. They were sold out of the G13 Purple Haze. No prob. My wish list is endless, lol. Had to get a t-shirt as the free gift, so picked a mug for shipping.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 4, 2011)

Ordered 1 pack of connoisseur genetics OG-Chem and
1 pack of DNA Cataract Kush,

Get 29 free seeds, 15 reg,14 Fem, and a couple lighters, for less than $200

That's 46 seeds! Cant beat it.


----------



## solvalou (Mar 4, 2011)

5 x Paradise Seeds Pandora Autoflower and crap loads of free stuff


----------



## ataxia (Mar 4, 2011)

Strawberry D-Lite (Sagramatha) anyone got info??
Grapefruit Diesel ( Next Gen)


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 4, 2011)

*11 connoisseur seeds, Granddaddy Haze*
11 free seeds from connoisseur, Pick
10 TGA Deep Purple(Bonus)
TH Seeds Burmese Kush
TH Seeds Kushage
THSeeds SAGE
Dinafem Diesel
2) THSeeds Heavy Duty Fruity
2) THSeeds Dark Star
G13 special strain
Dinafem WHite Widow.

42 seeds for the price of 10, I paid for the GRanddaddy
and for the problems this morning and my customer staus they threw in the Deep Purple as well.

$2.67 per seed 

Thanks Attitude.
p.s. I have my passport ready for the trip to the Dam for free as well, FYI


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 4, 2011)

Soma-Somango
Paradise seeds- Nebula
DNA- LA Confidential 

I'm pretty shitty! I didn't know you had to add the gift to the cart before you checked out. I thought it would take you to a page after you ordered to pick it, now I'm not sure if I'll get one. I sent them a message.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 4, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> *11 connoisseur seeds, Granddaddy Haze*
> 11 free seeds from connoisseur, Pick
> 10 TGA Deep Purple(Bonus)
> TH Seeds Burmese Kush
> ...


Like the avatar... so true right now.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 4, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Soma-Somango
> Paradise seeds- Nebula
> DNA- LA Confidential
> 
> I'm pretty shitty! I didn't know you had to add the gift to the cart before you checked out. I thought it would take you to a page after you ordered to pick it, now I'm not sure if I'll get one. I sent them a message.


 if you ordered enough it was auto'magically added to your order.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 4, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Like the avatar... so true right now.


i work at a gas station at night so I hear it every fucking day, and some even think I get free gas, lmao.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 4, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i work at a gas station at night so I hear it every fucking day, and some even think I get free gas, lmao.


I don't think it was added to my order... I bought the bare minimum. 

I've asked a couple gas station employees if they get discounts on gas, but they said no. What a great perk that would be for working at a gas station.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
Barneys Farm LSD Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
Sativa Seeds N.Y.P.D Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> Ordered 1 pack of connoisseur genetics OG-Chem and
> 1 pack of DNA Cataract Kush,
> 
> Get 29 free seeds, 15 reg,14 Fem, and a couple lighters, for less than $200
> ...


29 of them have no resale value. so you paid 200 bucks for 10 seeds. wtg


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

londonfog said:


> LOL...don't hate the freebies...I have received some top notch freebies and the smoke.... ...hell I receive a Pineapple express freebie that made me go get two packs just to make sure I would have..Got some DNA freebies that made me loyal..the list could go on and on...the best way for a seed company to reach new customers is give away a freebie...if they like they will buy ...if not then they suck anyway...lol


lol you are right of course but hey I been hating the freebies openly for ten years or so, what can I do?


----------



## fletchman (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> 29 of them have no resale value. so you paid 200 bucks for 10 seeds. wtg


I paid for 17 seeds,

Plus I'll make all my money back off any "ONE" of those free seeds, and I'll let you pick which one


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

why thank you  lol

Free seeds are great, if they are f1 proper genetics in original packaging etc as oppose to the free giveaways that many of the breeders pass on nowadays. It's standard practice and available to me also. I just choose not to trade in them.  No different to producing your own seeds from that crop, so why do you think that they have such great value when you get them as freebies? That always confuses me...

anyway, its all cool, I just have one of those heads on today


----------



## Griffta (Mar 4, 2011)

do you guys keep them in their original breeders packaging or get them repackaged?
and anyone bother with the non-crushable tin?


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2011)

Ordered Nirvana's "Blue Mystic" (10 x reg) and Barney's Farms "Dr Grinspoon" (5 x fem)...Grinspoon is supposed to be an heirloom pure sativa, which I ordered cause I wanna add a couple sativas to the outdoor garden this year so I don't have to do all my trimming at once. Original breeder packs with a T-shirt and the keychain freebie off the birthday page.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> do you guys keep them in their original breeders packaging or get them repackaged?
> and anyone bother with the non-crushable tin?


breeders packs bro. I like to esp collect the DNA/RP and Barneys Farm packaging


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> 29 of them have no resale value. so you paid 200 bucks for 10 seeds. wtg


I have never looked at seeds as a sellable commodity. 

I had a pretty bad experience with Attitude on this one. We'll see if they make it right. If not, well, they only lose a few hundred bucks a year for something that should cost a fraction of what it costs + free advertising.


----------



## Indicator (Mar 4, 2011)

What happened, Gird?


----------



## Girdweed (Mar 4, 2011)

I stayed up last night to get in on the order. It opened @ 1AM my time. The cart had several items in it. I only had to check out. 

I tried shortly after 1AM. The site locked up. I reloaded to find an empty cart. I added a few items to the cart over the next hour, started to checkout, and the site died again. I checked my e-mail between posts on here in the ATTITude now thread (or something like that). The payment was processed. I checked the order info this morning after a few hours of sleep. The order is incorrect, none of the freebies were included, and I didn't get to add the Barney's grinder for the gift. 

In summary, I don't have what I wanted, the freebies, or the gift. The gimmick didn't work out. 

We'll see what they work out tomorrow. For a first experience with Attitude, let's just say that there's only room for improvement. I will not be buying into anymore hype about Attitude.


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

I placed my order but cant get ahold of attitude to make my payment with prepaid visa wtf... What should I do Ive sent an email and no response


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 4, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> I stayed up last night to get in on the order. It opened @ 1AM my time. The cart had several items in it. I only had to check out.
> 
> I tried shortly after 1AM. The site locked up. I reloaded to find an empty cart. I added a few items to the cart over the next hour, started to checkout, and the site died again. I checked my e-mail between posts on here in the ATTITude now thread (or something like that). The payment was processed. I checked the order info this morning after a few hours of sleep. The order is incorrect, none of the freebies were included, and I didn't get to add the Barney's grinder for the gift.
> 
> ...


You KNOW their server crashed last night, so why don't you email them your concern. I'd be pretty surprised if they DIDN'T correct the problem, seeing as you attempted to order within the appropriate time period. I almost had the same issue as you did, except I just decided to sleep on it and order this morning. I think I missed out on most of the good freebies, only snagged a keychain, but it worked out. If you ordered after 10AM GMT, then just email Attitude and i bet they fix you up right away!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Sour Hazy Jones
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	CONO289	1	£54.99
Riot Seeds Riot's Sweet OG Kush
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£61.99
Gage Green Seeds L.A Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£37.99
Mr Nice Seeds G13 Widow
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 18 Mr Nice Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£59.99
UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds
FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Riot Seeds x 3 Regular
FREE RIOT SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Mar 04 2011, 20:03 PM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-Shirt XXXL
Subtotal:	£214.96
Discount Coupon
420	- £21.50
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £15.00
Grand Total:	£208.46


----------



## fletchman (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> why thank you  lol
> 
> Free seeds are great, if they are f1 proper genetics in original packaging etc as oppose to the free giveaways that many of the breeders pass on nowadays. It's standard practice and available to me also. I just choose not to trade in them.  No different to producing your own seeds from that crop, so why do you think that they have such great value when you get them as freebies? That always confuses me...
> 
> anyway, its all cool, I just have one of those heads on today


 
It's cool dude, I just thought it was a good deal is all.

I have grown out freebies in the past that were pretty good, and people liked it.

The FREE fem 6 pack of Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese sounds good, also the free 11 pack of regs from Connoisseur genetics might be worth growing?

I'll also grow out the TH seeds and Dinafem when I have room, and why not pop the new strain from G13, couldn't hurt? 

Anyways, I have 46 seeds coming for less then $200, so Im happy.

Did you buy any?


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

Griffta said:


> do you guys keep them in their original breeders packaging or get them repackaged?
> and anyone bother with the non-crushable tin?


We sell the Dinafem which are always in the tins. Bit of a pain for us to be honest but good for the seed and the customer.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

So true, im going back to herbies. It was fun while it lasted


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 4, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> I stayed up last night to get in on the order. It opened @ 1AM my time. The cart had several items in it. I only had to check out.
> 
> I tried shortly after 1AM. The site locked up. I reloaded to find an empty cart. I added a few items to the cart over the next hour, started to checkout, and the site died again. I checked my e-mail between posts on here in the ATTITude now thread (or something like that). The payment was processed. I checked the order info this morning after a few hours of sleep. The order is incorrect, none of the freebies were included, and I didn't get to add the Barney's grinder for the gift.
> 
> ...


at this post


----------



## fletchman (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Customer Comments:
> "n/a"
> Order Summary:
> Product Product Code Quantity Price
> ...


You're gonna be busy, nice grocery list.

Im lookin forward to more reports on Riot's gear, I almost bought some, plus Gage Green looks nice.


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

What method of payment did every use??


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

ogkush970 said:


> What method of payment did every use??


cc.................................


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 4, 2011)

10xGage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1
and the b-day promo's.I am growing some Riot gear right now. Nice shopping list man.


racerboy71 said:


> ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
> T-Shirt XXXL
> Subtotal:	£214.96
> Discount Coupon
> ...


----------



## Tstat (Mar 4, 2011)

Bought a visa gift card and loaded up the cart. Went to check out and the card was not accepted. I went to the visa site and activated the card, but it was still declined. It seems this visa gift card can only be used in the US. WTF? I know I used the gift cards for all my stuff with Attitude...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ku$hking3883 said:


> 10xGage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1
> and the b-day promo's.I am growing some Riot gear right now. Nice shopping list man.


 i just ordered that grape stomper og like two days ago cuz i was afraid it wasn't going to be in stock come today, and i'm sooo glad that i did cuz when i was just looking, it was out of stock already.. i really would have been pissed if i diidn't get them when i saw them and then they would have been out of stock..


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Was trying to get the buy one get one from alphakronik but everything has been sold out before the promo even started ... Anybody ever grown out or heard anything of Laika ?


----------



## 3lions (Mar 4, 2011)

fletchman said:


> It's cool dude, I just thought it was a good deal is all.
> 
> I have grown out freebies in the past that were pretty good, and people liked it.
> 
> ...



I hear ya, was just being facetious 

Nooo, I didn't buy bro, I have a seedbank/growshop out here


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 4, 2011)

does any one know what the G13 new strain is???


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 4, 2011)

i was able to pick up a few alphakron strains but i ordered at like 230 this morning, i drank coffee and prepped for this hah!




Tstat, try a netspend account. idk what happened either i used to use a visa vanilla and then they changed it. the grape stomper is amazing in california its demanding the top price right now.


----------



## samljer (Mar 4, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> I was up at the buttcrack of dawn this morning (5am east coast) to place my 3 orders through Attitude. I got the following:
> 
> GHS Super Lemon Haze x5 - 1 order
> BBS Blue Cheese x5 - 1 order
> ...


I plan on gettin a pack of Ganesh from Mandala and 5 or so fem Blueberry gum.


Anyone know if they have problems gettin seeds into Ontario?
Single Seeds Canada seems to have nothing but issues

Anyone know whats more reliable for stealth, the mug or tshirts?


----------



## samljer (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone been able to actually ADD one of the free gifts? the hat, papers etc etc?
they have been "sold out" since it started, cant add anything.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 4, 2011)

All the freebies are pretty much gone now. I just placed my order a few minutes ago only 2 shirts left.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 4, 2011)

3lions said:


> I hear ya, was just being facetious
> 
> Nooo, I didn't buy bro, I have a seedbank/growshop out here


I see that now. You dont have to buy seed, lucky dog

I'll check your site out.


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just ordered that grape stomper og like two days ago cuz i was afraid it wasn't going to be in stock come today, and i'm sooo glad that i did cuz when i was just looking, it was out of stock already.. i really would have been pissed if i diidn't get them when i saw them and then they would have been out of stock..


also got some Connoisseur Genetics OG Chem going.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 4, 2011)

in size small and medium.... ;p so much for the free gifts....



GanjaLove<3 said:


> All the freebies are pretty much gone now. I just placed my order a few minutes ago only 2 shirts left.


----------



## djskittlezzz (Mar 4, 2011)

13 pack of sleestack X skunk
ended up with a free 13 pack of Pure afghan from dna genetics


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Mar 4, 2011)

sounds like theres gonna be pretty sweet new grow journals coming soon


----------



## djskittlezzz (Mar 4, 2011)

And I got the spring pipe as my free gift!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ku$hking3883 said:


> also got some Connoisseur Genetics OG Chem going.


nice.. i got the conn, sssdh the other week and it sounds dank.. actually all of their gear does.. i was having a hard time making up my mind which i wanted to order,,


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Does any one have a Clue what the G13 labs new strain is.


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lots of interesting strains listed in this thread so far that I wanna try in the future. 

TGA- Querkle - Plush Berry

Greenhouse Seeds - Super Silver Haze

G13 - Pineapple Express - Purple Haze

this makes me wanna smoke... heh


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2011)

why do i feel like Gollum ( Lord of the Rings ) when my precious little box arrives ...

[youtube]gz9sFFTZGKQ[/youtube] MINE MINE


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CALP266/no du	1	£69.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

WTF ive tried prepaid visas Now I convinced my lady to use her visa debit card and neither work any one know why


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

do they do international charges..You might have to call the company up and tell them you are trying to make a overseas order


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

im not sure on the prepaid visa but the debit card should my lady is gonna call the bank tom. This just sucks I want the conformation this is being a big pain in my ass when I could just go get a clone at a disp. but I really want some of the strains that are in my cart... when I make the payment It says that the bank has declined the transaction....


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 4, 2011)

TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 1 
£29.99 
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Cheese Quake
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 02 Seeds £11.98 
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized

UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel

FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar

FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized

UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
I really should have got some Vortex but ill just get them from my Local Dispensary
PLUSH BERRY WAS SOLD OUT FIRST THING  i had to put money on my card so i missed it but o well i can live with these 2 strains BUT i really wanted some plush berry


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

here's my order

Gage Green Seeds Good Ideas Mixed Gems
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	GAGD283	1	£24.99

FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Smelly Proof Bag
Smelly Proof Bag	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99

Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99

FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

Im getting so depressed seeing every 1s orders if only my life didnt suck


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

ogkush970 said:


> im not sure on the prepaid visa but the debit card should my lady is gonna call the bank tom. This just sucks I want the conformation this is being a big pain in my ass when I could just go get a clone at a disp. but I really want some of the strains that are in my cart... when I make the payment It says that the bank has declined the transaction....


Yeah either you dont have enough on because they charge fee or they dont do overseas transaction without authorization first


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

theres plenty of cash in the acount so do you think when we call tom we can get the banks auth..??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

ogkush970 said:


> theres plenty of cash in the acount so do you think when we call tom we can get the banks auth..??


of course if not they should be able to tell you why


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> here's my order
> FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized


This is the only free seed i seem to be missing in my order did you have to order something specific for this?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> This is the only free seed i seem to be missing in my order did you have to order something specific for this?


nah it should be added with the rest of the promo seeds


----------



## ogkush970 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks man Ill post tomm after I try again I just really dont wanna miss this promo as you can see right now the retarded plant I have in my avatar is one of four and can only hope I get a female but highly doubt it...... If any one is in Northern CO hit me up I need a clone or some seeds im desperate at the moment


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope for the best for you buddy


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 4, 2011)

O i see it now im stupid.................... To many freebies my minds gonna explode


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 4, 2011)

I had troubles ordering from the attitude too. I went and got 2 seperate prepaid cards from Walmart cuz that's what was recommended to me and neither of them worked. I finally ended up purchasing one directly from the bank because those can be used internationally. Either do that or use your regular debit card when you talk to your bank I guess.


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I had troubles ordering from the attitude too. I went and got 2 seperate prepaid cards from Walmart cuz that's what was recommended to me and neither of them worked. I finally ended up purchasing one directly from the bank because those can be used internationally. Either do that or use your regular debit card when you talk to your bank I guess.


...all the prepaid kiosk gift cards at the stores (ralphs, walmart, etc) will not work internationally, because of the 9/11 incident only gift cards issued through your bank, or a retailer collecting your personal information will work... then they tack on a 2.5 to 3% service fee...


----------



## Spoc (Mar 4, 2011)

I ended up getting a Mixed Gem pack from Gage Green Genetics. Also picked up Big Buddha Cheesus and The Kali.


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 4, 2011)

ogkush970 said:


> WTF ive tried prepaid visas Now I convinced my lady to use her visa debit card and neither work any one know why


if is a debit card... try using it as a credit card. I got a prepaid visa and it said for use in united states only... and if i used it as a visa debit it wouldn't go through but if i used it as a credit card, worked perfect... that is how i have ordered from attitude all 3 times.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

Spoc said:


> I ended up getting a Mixed Gem pack from Gage Green Genetics. Also picked up Big Buddha Cheesus and The Kali.


 nice order. i got that Mixed Gems pack too...it sold out fast.


----------



## Johnboh (Mar 4, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Chemy Jones
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CONP289
Price: $89.45

Product: Gage Green Seeds Lemon Stomper
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GAG6283
Price: $65.05

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Gage Green Free Seeds
Price: $0.00[/FONT]


----------



## Johnboh (Mar 4, 2011)

Each month the delivery time has gotten longer and longer. last month took 27 days total. will see how many this month takes


----------



## Spoc (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nice order. i got that Mixed Gems pack too...it sold out fast.


Gage Green has recently put a website up. It's still gathering momentum but at least you can get a feel for the breeder and genetics. The Mixed Gem purchase was a no brainer. Not to many breeders offer packs like that. Pretty good bargain too..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

got a link for their site? was lookin around but cant seem to find it..


----------



## Spoc (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got a link for their site? was lookin around but cant seem to find it..


I do...gagegreen.org


----------



## smokebros (Mar 4, 2011)

Barneys LSD + The Free beez!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

thank you much.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

i want that purple snowman.....bad.


----------



## sniffer (Mar 4, 2011)

Order Inventory:
Product: Cali Connection Chem 4OG Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/du
Price: $89.46

Product: Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/no du
Price: $113.87

Product: UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

i hope the cali is really in stock and not sum kind of glitch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> i want that purple snowman.....bad.


me too me too..I just saw how that shit looked dank..Do you see the test results for it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

sniffer said:


> Order Inventory:
> Product: Cali Connection Chem 4OG Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
> Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
> Quantity: 1
> ...


I hope so too because i jumped on the larry og pack as well


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2011)

question did anyone receive confirmation via email...I usually receive it right away but for some reason not this time. shows that it was dispatched on the site but no email


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

londonfog said:


> question did anyone receive confirmation via email...I usually receive it right away but for some reason not this time. shows that it was dispatched on the site but no email


 i got the sage pay email....but not the confirmation email from attitude. i'm assuming that it may take them a few days to process all these orders coming in...im sure they are swamped with orders and they seem to be a bit short on staff.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i got the sage pay email....but not the confirmation email from attitude. i'm assuming that it may take them a few days to process all these orders coming in...im sure they are swamped with orders and they seem to be a bit short on staff.


yup kinda thought the same....I recieved sage as well...awesome


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> me too me too..I just saw how that shit looked dank..Do you see the test results for it?


hell yea,thats y i grab that grape stomper x underdawg og kush for the promo..that shits up there too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

good to know im not the only one..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i got the sage pay email....but not the confirmation email from attitude. i'm assuming that it may take them a few days to process all these orders coming in...im sure they are swamped with orders and they seem to be a bit short on staff.


 yah.. same thing here.. i usually get the sage pay email first, than like two seconds later, i get the confirmation one from the tude.. but so far today, i've only gotten the one from sage pay.. but i think cmt is right, and i'm sure that they are swamped with orders today, and it's taking longer than normal to process them all..
so long as i have my sagepay email, i'm not worrying about anything..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea,thats y i grab that grape stomper x underdawg og kush for the promo..that shits up there too.


if the fuckin server wouldnt have crashed i would have had that too...it was in my cart but i couldnt checkout, then finally when they were back online...it was sold out....kinda depressing, i really wanted that one.


----------



## forestbud (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> me too me too..I just saw how that shit looked dank..Do you see the test results for it?


Where can I find Purple Snowman too? I don't see it listed on the attitude, only gage's homepage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> if the fuckin server wouldnt have crashed i would have had that too...it was in my cart but i couldnt checkout, then finally when they were back online...it was sold out....kinda depressing, i really wanted that one.


 this is exactly why i ordered mine on monday or tuesday when i saw that it was in stock as i kinda had a sneaky suspicion that this was going to happen today.. that shit should be some fire..


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> if the fuckin server wouldnt have crashed i would have had that too...it was in my cart but i couldnt checkout, then finally when they were back online...it was sold out....kinda depressing, i really wanted that one.


that sucks,i had my cart set up with the 5 pack of seeds,had to refresh page,make new order,and couldonly get the 10 pack.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 4, 2011)

I gripped the sleeslack. I have a bunch of DNA gear already so when this shipment arrives I'm gonna do a DNA/reserva grow. I got sleeslack, sharksbreath, rocklock,lemonskunk,coletrain,kandykush,kandykushxskunk#1,the free cheese, so look for my growshow in about a month or so.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

forestbud said:


> Where can I find Purple Snowman too? I don't see it listed on the attitude, only gage's homepage.


sensible seeds has it for $170 a pack. i was gona pick it up until i saw the price..



racerboy71 said:


> this is exactly why i ordered mine on monday or tuesday when i saw that it was in stock as i kinda had a sneaky suspicion that this was going to happen today.. that shit should be some fire..


yeah i saw you say you ordered it there before the promo...i shoulda done the same. maybe ill get lucky and get one of those beans in my Gage Green Mix Pack 



genuity said:


> that sucks,i had my cart set up with the 5 pack of seeds,had to refresh page,make new order,and couldonly get the 10 pack.


yeah that sucks. lots of problems on the biggest promo yet...and naturally i stayed up all night for this one.


----------



## forestbud (Mar 4, 2011)

I ordered Bodhi Seed Sky Lotus. I read the whole thread and I think that nobody placed an order for Bodhi Seeds. As of morning they were all sold out except for *Bodhi Seeds Nepali Watermelon Hashplant*. I also bought the very last Sky Lotus pack for my friend at noon PST.


----------



## forestbud (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> sensible seeds has it for $170 a pack. i was gona pick it up until i saw the price..
> 
> yeah that sucks. lots of problems on the biggest promo yet...and naturally i stayed up all night for this one.


Yikes 170 dollars is not my cup of tea. I'll wait and go with the attitude. Thanks for the info

Oh yeah me too.. I stayed up til 3:30 AM PST before be able to place my order. It was worth it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Im still up lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im still up lol


i think i passed out in a percocet coma for a few hours after i ordered...i was so tired, stoned and perc'd up that i honestly dont remember if i slept or not lol.


----------



## forestbud (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im still up lol


 Reeling from adrenaline from last night shopping experience? Go figure, your city never sleeps.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm percing right now!! Some e797's and a doob of some cherrycake.


----------



## forestbud (Mar 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm percing right now!! Some e797's and a doob of some cherrycake.


 Cherrycake!! I have it as well! Did you grown it out? Is Afgooey x Cherry Thunderfuck? If so how did she fare?? That's a sleepy combination for sure with the *percocet.*


----------



## *Kb* (Mar 4, 2011)

I got 1 pack of Serious Seeds Bubble Gum, 2 single Soma Seeds NYCD fem and all the freebies


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah it's Cali goo x Cherrythunderfuck. I didn't really give her the best chance I germ tested one it ended up being a girl so I flowered her short after. It packs a punch I can tell you that.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 4, 2011)

wow gird, your acting like a child! grow the f up and contact the attitude... speak very nicely to them and im 100% sure you will get exactly what you want. even a idiot would know not to put your stuff in the cart till the promo actually STARTS!!!!!!!!!!! no disrespect man but your disrespecting the attitude for your stupidity. read the rules before you play the game.


----------



## snowbuds (Mar 5, 2011)

1:55 AM eastern coast time so little over 2 hours left to take advantage of it right? I only have NY power diesel and snow white ( both are females seeded ) never ordered it from this site tho only thru Nirvana. question about their packing do they come in zip lock mini bags with sexes label and the strain name on each bag? or its like pills counter flat plate style with a hole in it to hold each seed ? ( kinda of like CD with labeling on it )


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

it goes until monday morning.


----------



## snowbuds (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks cmt, looks like the one I want to try ( plush berry ) is out of stock already.

EDIT: their birthday 3 pages worth all says "sold out" already


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2011)

I posted earlier on page 5, Got Barney's Farm "Dr. Grinspoon(5 x fem), and Nirvana "Blue Mystic" (10 x reg) and a Magnus keychain birthday freebie

I just came on here to say that when I ordered at 10 AM Pacific time, I recieved BOTH the confirmation from SAGE _and_ the confirmation email from The Attitude with my order number.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I posted earlier on page 5, Got Barney's Farn "Dr. Grinspoon(5 x fem), and Nirvana "Blue Mystic" (10 x reg) and a Magnus keychain birthday freebie
> 
> I just came on here to say that when I ordered at 10 AM Pacific time, I recieved BOTH the confirmation from SAGE _and_ the confirmation email from The Attitude with my order number.


 On my first order i recieved both but my second only the sage confirmation i got but both orders are still pending is it like that for anyone else?/


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 5, 2011)

bubble yum purple widow and blueberry gum fem oh and a free attitude skull eye popping shirt and the mug for guarantee deliv


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> bubble yum purple widow and blueberry gum fem oh and a free attitude skull eye popping shirt and the mug for guarantee deliv


sounds fruity lol


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 5, 2011)

i know i want them for breeding hoping to get some killer males


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

Order Inventory Product: DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds Quantity: Product Code: DNAQ63 Price: $89.45 Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00
roduct: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00 Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00 Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diese Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00
oduct: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00 Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00 Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00
oduct: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: $0.00 Product: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter Quantity: Product Code: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter Price: $0.0


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALP3275	1	£39.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 5, 2011)

3lions said:


> Ahh, I think I know what that might be.. the new batch of Amnesia from Dinafem?  The original being from hypro, remember them?


No, the strain is from G13 Labs, not Dinafem.

Here's my order. Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
COOL MUG IN BOX

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: CH9 Female Seeds Jack 33
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CH9Q149/ch9513
Price: $40.66

Product: Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CH9Q149/ch9513
Price: $23.57

Product: The Attitude Fist T Shirt
Options: Colour - White Size - M 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CH9Q149/ch9513
Price: $0.02

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 5, 2011)

ataxia said:


> Strawberry D-Lite (Sagramatha) anyone got info??
> Grapefruit Diesel ( Next Gen)


Got both of those on my wish list, haven't bought any yet!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

grapefruit diesel is a rreal treat ive seen grows with it and it looks real good


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

IM GETTING 60 seeds from this promo damn


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn that's a grip!

I can't decide what to do with all mine, I just couldn't pass up the cataract kush, confidential cheese promo, I'm so glad they did it again cuz iwanted it so bad but wanted to wait till the free 11 seeds came too.

Plus I have plushberrys arriving today... and my room is nearly full already lol.I wish my diesels would preflower so I can cull males n make some room. Should be anyday now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

shit i would flower them and determine sex from the flower room or they are flowering already?


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 5, 2011)

Tstat said:


> Bought a visa gift card and loaded up the cart. Went to check out and the card was not accepted. I went to the visa site and activated the card, but it was still declined. It seems this visa gift card can only be used in the US. WTF? I know I used the gift cards for all my stuff with Attitude...


Only a few prepaid cc can be used internationally. Most can only be used in the U.S. Have to read the back of the card before you buy it. I've used Vanilla MasterCard in the past and that is an international card. Now, I just use my pay pal debit. I don't use a regular CC only because then I might buy too much. I only buy seeds I have the cash for. The life of an addict. Can't even be trusted with a real CC. Haha.


----------



## Tstat (Mar 5, 2011)

I always buy the cards at my local Stop and Shop. They always worked fine with Attitude. I went back to see if any of the other cards might work (MC, Amex) and they all stated that they can only be used in the US. I'm pissed. And I just don't like using my own card for Attitude.

No new beans for me, I guess...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 5, 2011)

I finally did it... ;p

[FONT=&quot]Order Inventory:
Product: The Attitude Rollin' Stash T Shirt
Options: Colour - White Size - M 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: THE2130
Price: $0.02

Product: DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNAQ63
Price: $89.45

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter
Price: $0.00

[/FONT]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

now how do you feel about the tude lol


----------



## brick20 (Mar 5, 2011)

i was gonna par-take in the promo but i said fuck it, already swamped with strains on a over-kill level, 10 more would have sent me to the morgue...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

brick20 said:


> i was gonna par-take in the promo but i said fuck it, already swamped with strains on a over-kill level, 10 more would have sent me to the morgue...


it wont kill ya i think it would amke u stronger


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

got three pickandmix KandyKush....
and from what I have always read...only one promo per address.....so the multiple orders will not help....you'll get your UFO's on each order but not three sets of promo freebies...only one.....like I said...it's only what I have read in the past on their promos.....I hope you do get it three times...that would be the shit!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> got three pickandmix KandyKush....
> and from what I have always read...only one promo per address.....so the multiple orders will not help....you'll get your UFO's on each order but not three sets of promo freebies...only one.....like I said...it's only what I have read in the past on their promos.....I hope you do get it three times...that would be the shit!!!!


It doesnt say that on this promo and i also heard of people ordering twice duringthe promo and getting double the promo beans a close friend of mine did this and get double the beans so im thinking ill be getting it 3x


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope it works....would be sick....remember to PM me if it does cause that will be how I roll on the next promo!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> got three pickandmix KandyKush....
> and from what I have always read...only one promo per address.....so the multiple orders will not help....you'll get your UFO's on each order but not three sets of promo freebies...only one.....like I said...it's only what I have read in the past on their promos.....I hope you do get it three times...that would be the shit!!!!


you are going to like the smoke of that Kandy Kush, but be warned that bitch has some stretch to it and can get pretty tall, but the smoke is pure awesome..


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> you are going to like the smoke of that Kandy Kush, but be warned that bitch has some stretch to it and can get pretty tall, but the smoke is pure awesome..


I LST and Scrog too so the stretch will be put to good use....thanks for the info.....I know nothing about the strain....It just sounded good in the description!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It doesnt say that on this promo and i also heard of people ordering twice duringthe promo and getting double the promo beans a close friend of mine did this and get double the beans so im thinking ill be getting it 3x


They so busy your orders will fly thru no problems


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I LST and Scrog too so the stretch will be put to good use....thanks for the info.....I know nothing about the strain....It just sounded good in the description!!!


oh it is wonderful big phat colas that get sticky as tar..if you know about lst and scrog you will have no problems..just don't grow it along a short growing indica..somehow I got about seven seeds off my KK might have been me abusing it at one point when it was about to touch my light ( bent the hell out of it ), but I'm not complaining..those may be my magical seeds..just have to make sure I plant them all together at one time alone..just in case of of hermie


----------



## brick20 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It doesnt say that on this promo and i also heard of people ordering twice duringthe promo and getting double the promo beans a close friend of mine did this and get double the beans so im thinking ill be getting it 3x


it actually does say one per customer in the video i think, u wuold just have to tweak your adress a bit on different accounts...

for example:
123 south 45th Street
Kush,CA 12345-6789

to

123 s 45th St
Kush,CA 12345-6789

to

123 south 45th Street
Kush,CA 12345

to

123 s 45th St
Kush,CA 12345


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 5, 2011)

I work for a web based comany, and yeah, whenever we have offers on, we always notice the folk ordering twice, we just package the thing up into one parcel and give them the offer they are entitled to as the customer, unless it specifically states it is per order and not per customer.

All the birthday freebies were sold out or a waste of time so plain didn't bother, bought a pack of Mr Nice something, and a single TGA void seed, lots of freebies on the way with them but i don't hold much excitement for them, my freebies have always turned out crap in the past  even if just one is good i'd like it to be the SAGE purely becasue i like the sound of it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

brick20 said:


> it actually does say one per customer in the video i think, u wuold just have to tweak your adress a bit on different accounts...
> 
> for example:
> 123 south 45th Street
> ...


well ill be good with one of the promo seeds and just all th eufos if thats the case but whatever i really care for what i paid for anyway.


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 5, 2011)

brick20 said:


> it actually does say one per customer in the video i think, u wuold just have to tweak your adress a bit on different accounts...


that's still cheating, but then addicts will do anything to feed their addiction, won't they.


----------



## brick20 (Mar 5, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I work for a web based comany, and yeah, whenever we have offers on, we always notice the folk ordering twice, we just package the thing up into one parcel and give them the offer they are entitled to as the customer, unless it specifically states it is per order and not per customer.
> 
> All the birthday freebies were sold out or a waste of time so plain didn't bother, bought a pack of Mr Nice something, and a single TGA void seed, lots of freebies on the way with them but i don't hold much excitement for them, my freebies have always turned out crap in the past  even if just one is good i'd like it to be the SAGE purely becasue i like the sound of it


my best freebie of all-time was G-13 Labs Pure Gold, and its discontinued...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

damn this guy is stalking me i need to do something quick every thread im in you see him in there posting


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn this guy is stalking me i need to do something quick every thread im in you see him in there posting


damn yup now I see it ...maybe he a fan...make him your groupie...lol..sorry I'm high


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 5, 2011)

does anyone know if theyre going to re-stock before the end of the offer?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> does anyone know if theyre going to re-stock before the end of the offer?


i doubt it, they usually dont.

i just got the birthday promo email from attitude...they were a bit slow on that one lol.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah they always slow with that for me...comes at me on Saturday while its ongoing...Hell I knew about a week ago by checking the site towards the end if the month


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

brick20 said:


> it actually does say one per customer in the video i think, u wuold just have to tweak your adress a bit on different accounts...


It doesnt say that i just watched the video twice unless im so stoned i didnt hear it twice


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It doesnt say that i just watched the video twice unless im so stoned i didnt hear it twice


 i watched it again too...it doesnt say that. it does say one entry for the amsterdam trip per customer though...thats probably what everyone is referring to.

ive tried to get in on the promo more than once a few months back and they wouldnt add the freebies to my cart....this time they added the freebies...i think we'll get all our freebies.


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 5, 2011)

Is anyone else having trouble signing in at attitude? I placed my order yesterday and got a couple emails from them but no tracking number and i was trying to sign in to get it but it wont let me sign in.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Is anyone else having trouble signing in at attitude? I placed my order yesterday and got a couple emails from them but no tracking number and i was trying to sign in to get it but it wont let me sign in.


 Im signing in fine... But still no tracking number it says im Packing and Proceeding right now


----------



## Serapis (Mar 5, 2011)

I got my tracking number with my processing/packing email... intntl expr with guarantee


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

im logging in just fine and i got tracking numbers for all 3 of my orders.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> im logging in just fine and i got tracking numbers for all 3 of my orders.


me 3...........


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well i got an email saying that my order was dispatched but no tracking # was givin. But i dont understand why i cant log in to attitude.


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 5, 2011)

COUCHLOCKME said:


> ATTITUDE'S MARCH BDAY PROMO.
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Sage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Kushage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Burmese Kush
> ...


 i got sum short stuff super cali haze autos. grow em insinde in may put em out in june harvest mid aug.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 5, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Well i got an email saying that my order was dispatched but no tracking # was givin. But i dont understand why i cant log in to attitude.


 I forgot my pass i tried to have a new one sent and im not getting any emails from attitude..... dont know why... I should have just came back up here where its saved on my comp..............


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

man I really want to see what that Dark Star do...please let the stork bring me a baby girl on that one...lol...s


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Im sure it will if not 1-2 girls


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea i even got a new password from the tude but it wont work.


----------



## The Ruined (Mar 5, 2011)

I got 
Green House Seeds K Train Feminized x 5
Next Generation Afghani Kush Feminized x 2
T H Seeds Burmese Kush 
T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
T H Seeds S.A.G.E 
Dinafem Seeds Diesel
T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
TH Seeds Darkstar
G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow

Plus the a free t-shirt (I was hoping for a bong but was way to slow). Entered for the trip. I'm excited about all my seeds! And I love the free ones I wouldn't normally buy but still want to try. Like blue widow.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

londonfog said:


> man I really want to see what that Dark Star do...please let the stork bring me a baby girl on that one...lol...s


i have a darkstar lady goin right now...like 2 weeks into 12/12. she sure did stretch a LOT but the plant structure is great and it looks like its going to fill out quite nicely....i'll be more than happy to grow it again.


----------



## wangyunan (Mar 5, 2011)

hey, has Attitude responded to your order yet? I placed my order a day and half ago, but till now, still have not received the comfermation email from them like they always did. called em, sent message to em, still no one answering....

I got *DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized* 
which gives me *Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese fem 6* for the DNA & Reserva Privada Promo 
and it's over £30 so which gives me UFO freebies and of cus the birthday promo freebies.

the funny thing was that when I logged in Attitude yesterday morning, all the free birthday gifts were available and I took about 20 minutes to browse and decide which strain to get, then I went back to pick up a gift, everything was gone already!!! What a raid!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

im sure you'll get the confirmation on monday, they seem to be runnin slow right now due to heavy traffic. there are quite a few people that havent received confirmation yet.


----------



## wangyunan (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> im sure you'll get the confirmation on monday, they seem to be runnin slow right now due to heavy traffic. there are quite a few people that havent received confirmation yet.


I will not be worried then, thank you! your darkstar looks amazingly good, hope I can get a fem out of those 2 reg freebies


----------



## londonfog (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have a darkstar lady goin right now...like 2 weeks into 12/12. she sure did stretch a LOT but the plant structure is great and it looks like its going to fill out quite nicely....i'll be more than happy to grow it again.


oh yes will be sure to grow these two with another type that has a stretch to it


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

wangyunan said:


> I will not be worried then, thank you! your darkstar looks amazingly good, hope I can get a fem out of those 2 reg freebies


thanks and your welcome. hope for a fem and a male so you can make yourself some seeds. i'm hopin for a male out of the batch i get so i can make some more with my current lady. 



londonfog said:


> oh yes will be sure to grow these two with another type that has a stretch to it


good idea. chocolope and the flav stretched a lot in flower too, if ya got them, they would be a good combo.


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 5, 2011)

I got the Larry OG from CC


----------



## sniffer (Mar 5, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I got the Larry OG from CC


me2 , plus there chem 4 og


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> shit i would flower them and determine sex from the flower room or they are flowering already?


Well I want to keep a female diesel around so waitin for them to show sex then will flower the rest.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol londonfog I have your avatar! I got it when I was a kid, you pull down on the leg thata stickin up and the popcorn bucket fills up with mm's. Man I haven't seen that thing in forever but I still have it somewhere!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol londonfog I have your avatar! I got it when I was a kid, you pull down on the leg thata stickin up and the popcorn bucket fills up with mm's. Man I haven't seen that thing in forever but I still have it somewhere!


I had one too!!!

Looks better filled with nuggs!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is the part of attitude that I despise of......

[FONT=&quot]Subtotal: $89.46
Coupon Discount: $8.95
Postage & Packaging: $26.84 <----
Tax: $0.00
Grand Total: $107.36

25% of my order is for overhead.... if it weren't for UFO's and promos.....
[/FONT]


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 5, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Here is the part of attitude that I despise of......
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Subtotal: $89.46
> Coupon Discount: $8.95
> ...


 Agreed. Its the free seeds that ensures them that people will repeat business. Regardless of crazy shipping rates. We know it, they know it.


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 5, 2011)

I got Greenhouse Seeds King's Kush, Soma's NYC Diesel (ouch price!!!! i know it will be good stuff) and DP Jorge's Diamond, the promo's are just awesome!!!!


----------



## Hotwired (Mar 5, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Here is the part of attitude that I despise of......
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Subtotal: $89.46
> Coupon Discount: $8.95
> ...


I dropped getting the shirt this time. They sent me the wrong size again with a note saying they didn't have my size in stock.

So wtf do I do now? Lose weight? Fuck that lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol endlscycle it does look better full of nugs, but I really wish I had what's in ur sig!

Serapis looks like well be growin out the same strains. Why is ur shipping so much more than mine?

Edit: must be the garauntee?


----------



## doowmd (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have a darkstar lady goin right now...like 2 weeks into 12/12. she sure did stretch a LOT but the plant structure is great and it looks like its going to fill out quite nicely....i'll be more than happy to grow it again.


Thanks for the sneak peak of what the DarkStar could/will look like! If it's only around 2 weeks in, looks like it'll be a good harvest!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 5, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I dropped getting the shirt this time. They sent me the wrong size again with a note saying they didn't have my size in stock.
> 
> So wtf do I do now? Lose weight? Fuck that lol


 That's funny fkn shit......or.....you could send it to me!!!!LOL


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Mar 6, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> You KNOW their server crashed last night, so why don't you email them your concern. I'd be pretty surprised if they DIDN'T correct the problem, seeing as you attempted to order within the appropriate time period. I almost had the same issue as you did, except I just decided to sleep on it and order this morning. I think I missed out on most of the good freebies, only snagged a keychain, but it worked out. If you ordered after 10AM GMT, then just email Attitude and i bet they fix you up right away!


lol if you ordered after 1am in socal then that's why....... It was NOT yet 10am until 2am socal time.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol endlscycle it does look better full of nugs, but I really wish I had what's in ur sig!
> 
> I meant ur avatar!


----------



## keifcake (Mar 6, 2011)

Anybody place more than one order?
I just made my 2nd for the promo, i wanted to double up, esp on the heavy duty fruity. Looks like a high male ratio what i saw on.. I have pineapple express coming and wanted to cross them.


----------



## sniffer (Mar 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> TheLastWood said:
> 
> 
> > Lol endlscycle it does look better full of nugs, but I really wish I had what's in ur sig!
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

keifcake said:


> Anybody place more than one order?
> I just made my 2nd for the promo, i wanted to double up, esp on the heavy duty fruity. Looks like a high male ratio what i saw on.. I have pineapple express coming and wanted to cross them.


I made 3 orders


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

Having trouble here,it started sat at 10 am and finishes monday there closed sat and sunday duh.There site wont let me complete my order, proceed to payments a no go.There gifts have been out of stock since they put the gifts up!!so you cant add to cart,not that I want a gift I thought the tin would be good to post my seeds in.
I'll hope for monday,if not il be going to pick n mix and not wasting money trying to get free things I dont need lol.

Kind of thinking it might be a good thing if I miss cuz I wont have 12 different straines on the go lol.
Do these guys deliver quick and badge the free seeds?


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 6, 2011)

Hotwired said:


> I dropped getting the shirt this time. They sent me the wrong size again with a note saying they didn't have my size in stock.
> 
> So wtf do I do now? Lose weight? Fuck that lol


How it cost that much?sure it was £8 odd quid $12ish international.You had the extra stuff for delivery?tin or what not??
Im in UK was £4.50 standard delivery which is robbery,man a 1st class stamp would get them here.freebies or not id ask them to reduce that or leave em.man get them shipped to me for 4.50, I bet you the post costs it cost me under 10 to post to you in U.S.

the reply was for the guy you quoted not your reply


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 6, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> How it cost that much?sure it was £8 odd quid $12ish international.You had the extra stuff for delivery?tin or what not??
> Im in UK was £4.50 standard delivery which is robbery,man a 1st class stamp would get them here.freebies or not id ask them to reduce that or leave em.man get them shipped to me for 4.50, I bet you the post costs it cost me under 10 to post to you in U.S.
> 
> the reply was for the guy you quoted not your reply


Aye, cost me £4.50 for postage as well, utter and total piss take. It's not even a recorded delivery so wtf! First class stamp would indeed suffice. £4.50 is the postage costs for a 1.25KG package, how many seeds would you have to buy for it to clock in at 1.25KG!?>!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 6, 2011)

RIXUK said:


> Having trouble here,it started sat at 10 am and finishes monday there closed sat and sunday duh.There site wont let me complete my order, proceed to payments a no go.There gifts have been out of stock since they put the gifts up!!so you cant add to cart,not that I want a gift I thought the tin would be good to post my seeds in.
> I'll hope for monday,if not il be going to pick n mix and not wasting money trying to get free things I dont need lol.
> 
> Kind of thinking it might be a good thing if I miss cuz I wont have 12 different straines on the go lol.
> Do these guys deliver quick and badge the free seeds?


 Yeah....they label the freebies each in their own little zip bag.....you know....you don't have to grow them all at once.....stock up....hope you get your order in.....if it was a problem with your card not going through you need to call the 1800 number on the back of the card....my account locks up everytime cause it's an international order.


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah i have around 15 freebs just laying around waiting their turn...addicted hahaha....and ofc u can also gift them to the #1 favorite ppl in ur life.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 6, 2011)

has any one tried Sativa Seeds NYPD


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> hope you get your order in.....if it was a problem with your card not going through you need to call the 1800 number on the back of the card....my account locks up everytime cause it's an international order.


I hate this right here, but they've come accustomed to me ordering overseas, They used to do it almost every two weeks.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 6, 2011)

My 6th order from them was Sat. and it was the 6th time my order didn't go through without calling the bank.....I kinda don't mind....If some dumbass had my card I would like to think if he tried to order a bunch of shit online my card would freeze.


----------



## FlipManz420 (Mar 7, 2011)

I ordered a 5 pack of Nirvanas Master Kush femd and i also bought G13s Pineapple Express, and 12 free seeds that i'm sure you guys know what they are,,sub to me i will be posting a thread on my master kush and pineapple express grow , and G13s brand new strain...fucking stocked..my order was dispatched this morning so i give it till next monday and i will have my beans and a sweet journal for u guys to follow...cheers and stay high


----------



## PurpleNuggets (Mar 7, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I think I know what the mystery bean is from g13 labs. It will either be hypnotic ( white widow x chronic), northern lights auto, or sour ak.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 7, 2011)

PurpleNuggets said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I think I know what the mystery bean is from g13 labs. It will either be hypnotic ( white widow x chronic), northern lights auto, or sour ak.


I heard it was Sour AK, we will see.


----------



## 3lions (Mar 7, 2011)

if its a freebie, then its total guess what it is anyway in reality


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 7, 2011)

fletchman said:


> I heard it was Sour AK, we will see.


 lets hope so... patiently waiting. getting around 12 free seeds . can't wait until the mail speeds back up. USPS and royalmail/customs have been so slow since december. seeds to the us used to arrive in only 7days after shipping from the tudes hand. now it's more like 14(10 bus days). But as long as I get them.


----------



## samljer (Mar 7, 2011)

Mandala's - Ganesh <-- mandala strains are badass, thier hashberry will rock your world lol
Barneys Farm - Phatt Fruity 
CH9 - Humboldt

and of course the 3 U.F.O seeds and
the 8 birthday seeds.
and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 7, 2011)

3lions said:


> if its a freebie, then its total guess what it is anyway in reality


Just a little FYI...It appears that you would love for others to purchase from the site you promote on your sig....The fact that you bash others would make me not purchase from that site...I feel the next mans product should always stand on its own without the bashing ......sooooo if you really think that your method of attracting new customers is working you have never been so wrong..up to you, but if you really want to attract new customers I would change that...just saying


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 7, 2011)

I got Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush and Blue Cheese. Thanks, Attitude!


----------



## auldone (Mar 8, 2011)

Got my email today saying that my order is now dispatched even though I have had my tracking # since Friday.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

If all goes as planned i should have 60 seeds..But well see all my orders are dispatched now


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 8, 2011)

Ent had nothing from them other than an email from sage pay confirming they have my cash.


----------



## eoddom (Mar 8, 2011)

I ordered the Barney Farm LSD. Anyone tried this strain before? sounds promising.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 8, 2011)

eoddom said:


> I ordered the Barney Farm LSD. Anyone tried this strain before? sounds promising.


people say its the cats meow...I say it was alright...nice smoke but wouldn't break my neck to grow it again either...guess its so many others..kinda on the lanky side..colas don't get all that phat, but again it was a nice smoke...it could have just been me


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 8, 2011)

Your item, posted on 06/03/11 with reference xxxxxxxxxxxxx has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. 







Fk yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Your item, posted on 06/03/11 with reference xxxxxxxxxxxxx has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.
> 
> Fk yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


same thing for me on the same day. I hoping for an earlier delivery than before(10bus day). maybe customs isnt so backed up now... 
it has usually been taking atleast 4bus days for it to just say this lately


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 8, 2011)

Fasted 'Tude delivery I have received was 6bus. days.....this is bus. day two.........FK.....I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## BPeezy (Mar 8, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Pick and Mix Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $13.00

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $14.63

Product: Pick and Mix Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $17.88

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $13.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00[/FONT]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine says its been passed on to usa on two orders and one is being processed thru royal mail


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is still in the packing processing stage!! It's been that way since 3/4. What's my next step??


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

Mins still processing but today will be 3 business days so it should dispatch today.

Dispatch is next puff 

I knew it would take for ever to dispatch if I waited to order but wanted to wait till the server issues were fixed.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine arrived this morning


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was shipped within 12 hours of ordering it, can't wait to receive it!


----------



## canada (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, are you guys getting your tracking numbers? It just say's Canada Post? Also my dispatch date in Jan 01 1970?lol. I order on the 4th....

10 GHS Super Critical

10 GHS Moby Dick

10 GHS Exodus Cheese

I wanted Kalashnikova and Super Bud but they both said sold out? haha later i checked and they were back in then sold out then back in..... ahhhh. I got some good seeds anyways. I have family in Holland, so we were on a trip into Amsterdam and I had bought direct from Green House Seeds, the smoke in the netherlands is better (cured, quality)


----------



## BlazedWaffles26 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting that canada! Mine also says dispatched on Jan 01 1970! LOL But it's on it's way as of yesterday!


----------



## canada (Mar 9, 2011)

BlazedWaffles26 said:


> Thanks for posting that canada! Mine also says dispatched on Jan 01 1970! LOL But it's on it's way as of yesterday!


So they don't give you your tracking number?


----------



## doowmd (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered friday afternoon and my status is still "processing/packaging" and royal mail still has no status on it yet.? Don't know y it's takin em' so long to get it in the mail? or if they are just slackin on updating the status at the tude?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah I just got confermation email. Yours will be coming soon


----------



## doowmd (Mar 9, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah I just got confermation email. Yours will be coming soon


Thx for that^^^


----------



## canada (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice, talked to the sexy sounding british lady and it was sent out with the proper address on the 8th. It's really only been a few days lol. I cant wait......


----------



## BlazedWaffles26 (Mar 9, 2011)

canada said:


> So they don't give you your tracking number?


Yeah it was weird I only got the conf email from sage. I did check the my account part on the site and it had the tracking number on there since the 4th I think, but it didn't get dispatched until yesterday. Glad to hear that yours has been sent out!


----------



## JustinThyme (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Put my order in. 6pack of Sleestack, with the 6 Confidential Cheese freebies, then got the Connoisseur Genetics OG CHEM with the 11 lucky dip seeds, 1 super lemon haze, 1 SOMA NYCD, SUPER STOKED ABOUT everything. My first order was durring a GHS promo almost a year ago and now I'm a strain addict.. I love my diversity and I can't keep up with the new strains I hate it.. Only found one strain so far that I love and thats Trainwreck from GHS but we shall see..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm starting to understand the frustration with attitude. STILL HAVEN'T FUCKING DISPATCHED! They better not have run out of the seeds I ordered, especially since so many ppl ordering after me have already dispatched.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered on the 4th and the order is still in packing/processing.... I have a feeling that I'm going to get screwed for the last time by the Tude.... I ordered Cataract Kush from DNA Genetics and am getting six free Confidential Cheese fem'ed from RP as part of the promotion. I now see that DNA Genetics Cataract Kush is the current top selling strain, telling me, they probably are out of stock on what I ordered...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

I had the same situation. I sent Rachel an email and the next time I looked it was dispatched.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 9, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I ordered on the 4th and the order is still in packing/processing.... I have a feeling that I'm going to get screwed for the last time by the Tude.... I ordered Cataract Kush from DNA Genetics and am getting six free Confidential Cheese fem'ed from RP as part of the promotion. I now see that DNA Genetics Cataract Kush is the current top selling strain, telling me, they probably are out of stock on what I ordered...


I ordered the same as you on the 4th and it was dispatched today, but the funny thing is, I made another order on the 5th for some Alphakronic and that order was dispatched yesterday.

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

They must use paper and pen orders the first go to the bottomof the pile.


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered friday morning and my order is yet to be dispatched. I usually get my orders in 5 days, this one has been sitting in the packing dept for 5 days. Between this and the attitude being totally fucked up in the first few hours of the promo this might be the last time I order from the tude for a while. I woke up at 4:45am to grab a cool dna tshirt before they disappeared and could not access anything to put in my cart, I tried for an hour before I finally said fuck it and went back to bed. Another damn auto flower freebie would really be the icing on the cake.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2011)

I wanted a DNA shirt too. But a small ain't gonna do it!! So I didn't put shit in my cart. I would even buy a DNA shirt if I could find one.


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 9, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I wanted a DNA shirt too. But a small ain't gonna do it!! So I didn't put shit in my cart. I would even buy a DNA shirt if I could find one.


I'd buy one too, I probably didnt miss out on much I doubt they would have had one in XXL. I still ended up getting a skull and eyeball tshirt, not quite what I would have wanted but I'll still wear it around the house, can never have to many t shirts.


----------



## BPeezy (Mar 9, 2011)

I received email from the tude shortly after placing my order saying:
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Thank you for your order no: xxxxxx-xxxxxx placed on Mar 04 2011, 21:02 PM

The transaction was successful and we will ship your goods at the first possible opportunity (if applicable).[/FONT]

Then received another on sunday at 9am stating:
The status of your order id: xxxxxx-xxxxxx has been changed to Dispatched

Today i checked tracking and the US is still waiting on it to arrive. Ive received orders before in 5 business days to the US...looks like this order is goin to be much more


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

36thChamberAssassin said:


> I usually get my orders in 5 days, this one has been sitting in the packing dept for 5 days. Between this and the attitude being totally fucked up in the first few hours of the promo this might be the last time I order from the tude for a while


 I agree. I've never ordered anything online that sat in processing for a week.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 9, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I ordered on the 4th and the order is still in packing/processing.... I have a feeling that I'm going to get screwed for the last time by the Tude.... I ordered Cataract Kush from DNA Genetics and am getting six free Confidential Cheese fem'ed from RP as part of the promotion. I now see that DNA Genetics Cataract Kush is the current top selling strain, telling me, they probably are out of stock on what I ordered...


i ordered the same and also think they may have oversold there seeds thereby fucking me over. What rly pisses me off is the Sunday and Monday orders dispatching before mine.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 9, 2011)

Well look no further for your DNA shirts,stickers, and hats!!!!!! I know......I'm awesome!!!!!
http://dnaseeds.jccbweb.com/clothing.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> i ordered the same and also think they may have oversold there seeds thereby fucking me over. What rly pisses me off is the Sunday and Monday orders dispatching before mine.


I dont think they oversold the seeds because automatically they would have went out of stock like before..They were working overtime on sat and sunday due to the traffic and orders they had..Honestly just call them up its no biggie


----------



## doowmd (Mar 10, 2011)

Called attitude this morning and the woman said they'd been "somewhat overwhelmed" by the reponse to the promo and were "a little behind" on getting the orders shipped. but that everything was ok and would be shipped today! : )


----------



## canada (Mar 10, 2011)

yah just give em alittle extra time! They were totally swamped on the 4th. They even had the promo run an extra day, and with spring coming up. The birthday gifts were a joke though I just left a message with the order asking for an XL GREEN HOUSE shirt.....if they had any?
Pics1.) himalayan gold and the church
2.) me in amsterdam getting weed and seeds


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 10, 2011)

I emailed yesterday and my reply was 

"Hi there Your order has not yet been shipped as we are experiencing a little back og, this will be shipped soon and you will receive your dispatched notification as soon as it leaves. I am so sorry for this and*our staff are working 16 hour days at the moment trying to get all these orders out, and we are having fresh stock daily, so rest assured when your order s dispatched it will be the freshest of the fresh"

Does that mean they did oversell and are waiting for more? It sounds like it. Either way I'm happy with the prompt respons so this buys them another 48 hrs before I'm pissed again.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

CRAP! i can't believe i forgot the sale. i marked it on my calendar and then ignored the calendar. duh!


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> CRAP! i can't believe i forgot the sale. i marked it on my calendar and then ignored the calendar. duh!


i think you'll be ok....


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> i think you'll be ok....


good point.

lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 10, 2011)

lol....you could plant one seed everyday for the rest of your life and still have some left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwed (Mar 10, 2011)

Free Bong and Free Wire Pipe....Plus these Goodies...
Female Seeds Bubble Gum 8-Female
Female Seeds Northern Lights 4-Female
Female Seeds Easy Sativa 4-Female
Female Seeds Tropical Ice 5-Female
Female Seeds White Widow 4-Female
Female Seeds White WidowX Big Bud 4-Female
Female Seeds Iced Grapefruit 5-Female
Female Seeds Pure AK 12-Female
Female Seeds Purple Maroc 4-Female
Female Seeds Neville's Haze 4-Female
Female Seeds Black Widow 5-Female
TH Seeds Burmese 2-Female
TH Seeds Kushage 2-Female
TH Seeds S.A.G.E 2-Female
Dina Fem White Widows 2-Female
Dinafem Diesel 2-Female
California Hash Plant 2-Female
Powerkush 2-Female
Moby Dick 2-Female
G13 Labs (Newstrain)2-Female
Delicious Seeds Black Rose
Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue
KC Leda Uno 10-Reg
KC Brains Choice 10-Reg
KC Brains Mango 10-Reg
KC Brains Brasil 10-Reg
KC Brains TNR 10-Reg
TH Seeds Darkstar 4-Reg
TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity 4-Reg


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Serapis (Mar 10, 2011)

Still waiting.... Not everything went out today, they are still behind...



Serapis said:


> I ordered on the 4th and the order is still in packing/processing.... I have a feeling that I'm going to get screwed for the last time by the Tude.... I ordered Cataract Kush from DNA Genetics and am getting six free Confidential Cheese fem'ed from RP as part of the promotion. I now see that DNA Genetics Cataract Kush is the current top selling strain, telling me, they probably are out of stock on what I ordered...


----------



## doowmd (Mar 10, 2011)

yea, mine's not been changed either. But I'm confident it will w/ in the next day or 2. I'll give 'em a call back Monday if all else fails. I hope they'll add a lil sumthin sumthin for the delay!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 10, 2011)

doowmd said:


> I hope they'll add a lil sumthin sumthin for the delay!


Not gonna happen....we are lucky we are getting second pick seeds for free!!!!LOL


----------



## Serapis (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL, exactly..... I can't wait for this industry to become accountable to it's customers. At least some try very hard to.



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Not gonna happen....we are lucky we are getting second pick seeds for free!!!!LOL


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 10, 2011)

Sounds like a nice order. Did they send your package out yet? I ordered around 6pm EST friday and it still hasnt been sent out but i just figured it was cuz they got swamped with orders. I order:

1 x - 6 Pack of DNA Chocolope - Reg
2 x - Green House Seeds Train Wreck - Fem
2 x - TGA Subcool Dairy Queen - Reg
Got the Attitudes First T-Shirt as Birthday gift.

I was gonna stay up to place the order at 5am EST but I ended up passing out around 3 or 4 unfortunently but I didnt miss out on any seeds that i wanted so I got lucky just didnt get much choice of free gifts only had choice of 3 t-shirts. O well i dont really care too much about that though I just care what i actually paid for, Freebees just a benefit. But I am kinda excited to see which of the new 3 strains that g13 just released they sent as the freebee and the great T.H Seed strains they had as freebees.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Serapis I'm almost certain that they gave away too many conf. Cheese and are waiting for more. Its seems like a lot of the ppl still waiting have ordered one of the 3 dna strains getting free conf. Cheese


----------



## doowmd (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine were "dispatched" today! WoooHoooo!!!!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

I would bet you are correct... Still showing Cataract and Confidential as available and in stock.



TheLastWood said:


> Serapis I'm almost certain that they gave away too many conf. Cheese and are waiting for more. Its seems like a lot of the ppl still waiting have ordered one of the 3 dna strains getting free conf. Cheese


----------



## forestbud (Mar 11, 2011)

I just got package from the Attitude a few minutes ago. 

I was so elated that I open it immediately . It was already sealed and not opened at all. In it I found two t-shirts, one DNA Genetics and one Attitude t-shirt. Seeds were not there at all! I looked everywhere in that package and I did not find any seeds at all!!! 

I remember that it happened to one other member here on rollitup. It was sealed and not opened at all. What is the deal here with Attitude??? It's the first time that this ever happened to me! No Sky Lotus and freebies!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Did you do stealth garauntee? I also heard there sending the birthday gifts seperate from the seeds


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 11, 2011)

forestbud said:


> I just got package from the Attitude a few minutes ago.
> 
> I was so elated that I open it immediately . It was already sealed and not opened at all. In it I found two t-shirts, one DNA Genetics and one Attitude t-shirt. Seeds were not there at all! I looked everywhere in that package and I did not find any seeds at all!!!
> 
> I remember that it happened to one other member here on rollitup. It was sealed and not opened at all. What is the deal here with Attitude??? It's the first time that this ever happened to me! No Sky Lotus and freebies!


LOL....that fkn sucks man.....hate to lol but it's kinda funny.....I can picture you opening it up....checking out the shirts....looking in the envelope....back at the shirts....checking the floor.....back in the envelope....floor...envelope....shaking the shirts.................that really sucks!!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 11, 2011)

This is on Attitude today......


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> LOL....that fkn sucks man.....hate to lol but it's kinda funny.....I can picture you opening it up....checking out the shirts....looking in the envelope....back at the shirts....checking the floor.....back in the envelope....floor...envelope....shaking the shirts.................that really sucks!!!!


Literally lmao


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 11, 2011)

Feel sorry for the guy!!!!!LOL.........the only thing that makes me question that they fkt up is both shirts were in there....if it was just the bday promo freebie I would understand.....and he would be getting another package.....but obviously one was the freebie and the other was the stealth shipping.....If you BUY a shirt or mug or any of their shit at the same time of buying seeds they ship the merchandise you bought seperately from the seeds.....I would call ASAP....IDK .....maybe just wait till the mail tomorrow comes!!!!


----------



## forestbud (Mar 11, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Feel sorry for the guy!!!!!LOL.........the only thing that makes me question that they fkt up is both shirts were in there....if it was just the bday promo freebie I would understand.....and he would be getting another package.....but obviously one was the freebie and the other was the stealth shipping.....If you BUY a shirt or mug or any of their shit at the same time of buying seeds they ship the merchandise you bought seperately from the seeds.....I would call ASAP....IDK .....maybe just wait till the mail tomorrow comes!!!!


 Yes you are right. "*ADD GUARENTEED STEALTH SHIPPING" *was added with my order. I hope you're right about it coming in a separate package. Did that happen to you?

Attitude is closed on the weekend and will follow up first thing on Monday. Will update on what will be done about this.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Maybe you just haven't looked good enough? Its stealth for a reason lol....

Attitudes disclaimer calls it a success. More like disaster. Well since all they care about is the money and not satisfying customers then I guess it is a success


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 11, 2011)

Hah.....yeah.....it's sown into the collar of the shirts...LOL.......
No bro I was just saying that usually they would ship a shirt you bought seperate from your seeds....but since you got your stealth shipping shirt AND the free shirt you picked out for free that can't be a good thing....hope they didn't just forget to put the seeds in the middle of the pack....that would suck!!!!!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me. after all, they are working round the clock aren't they? 



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Hah.....yeah.....it's sown into the collar of the shirts...LOL.......
> No bro I was just saying that usually they would ship a shirt you bought seperate from your seeds....but since you got your stealth shipping shirt AND the free shirt you picked out for free that can't be a good thing....hope they didn't just forget to put the seeds in the middle of the pack....that would suck!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Biggest crock of shit ever. Still can't track my package so I'm starting to doubt they rly dispatchd my shit.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 11, 2011)

Check Royal Mail in the morning and see if they have it. Good luck... I'm positive it'll be 30 days or more before I see a seed from this order...



TheLastWood said:


> Biggest crock of shit ever. Still can't track my package so I'm starting to doubt they rly dispatchd my shit.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 11, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> LOL....that fkn sucks man.....hate to lol but it's kinda funny.....I can picture you opening it up....checking out the shirts....looking in the envelope....back at the shirts....checking the floor.....back in the envelope....floor...envelope....shaking the shirts.................that really sucks!!!!


this is some of the funniest shit ever lmfao


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah don't you know how to find the stealth seeds? 

Well attitudes stealth you have to rip them apart, each seeds hidden in a diff. Part of the shirt, since you got 2 shirts you probably have to tear them both up.

For nirvana I just leave the shirt in a bucket of water till they germ and then plant the whole shirt.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

LOL... No worries mate, they'll make it up to ya on your 'next' order...  

or maybe the one after that?



TheLastWood said:


> Yeah don't you know how to find the stealth seeds?
> 
> Well attitudes stealth you have to rip them apart, each seeds hidden in a diff. Part of the shirt, since you got 2 shirts you probably have to tear them both up.
> 
> For nirvana I just leave the shirt in a bucket of water till they germ and then plant the whole shirt.


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Mar 12, 2011)

considering I ordered last month, I though I would keep the order to a minimum..... 

Pick n mix - 1 x Barney's Farm LSD... 
And
GreenHouse Seeds mix pack H... Great White Shark.... Lemon Skunk..... Train Wreck..... Cheese.... and .... the infamous... White Rhino....


----------



## sittin (Mar 12, 2011)

Green House Seeds Green-O-Matic Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds

DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds

DNA Genetics Sleestack x Skunk
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds

freebies

UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter
DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

so does anyone know what the g13 new strain(s) is/are yet or has no-one received their order yet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

some people recieved sour ak some nl auto and some hypnotiq from the people who got thier orders in the uk already


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> some people recieved sour ak some nl auto and some hypnotiq from the people who got thier orders in the uk already


aah all gd then, wld prefer the sour ak out of the 3 but whichever 1 i get will get used


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> aah all gd then, wld prefer the sour ak out of the 3 but whichever 1 i get will get used


I feel the same way but ive been wanting to try a auto so i really wouldnt mind a auto honestly


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I feel the same way but ive been wanting to try a auto so i really wouldnt mind a auto honestly


funnily enough the order i put in was all autos, but they go my mate an i get the freebies, fair deal if you ask me, all them freebies for well free lmao


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah that's a good deal for u man. I wouldn't mind an auto as long as its a cloneable one. I'm actually really interested in getting an auto so that would be kool. The sour ak sounds yummy tho.

My seeds rly did get dispatched royal mail has them. 

Londonfog, somewhere there's a couple autistic kids that wanted to say thanks to us. When conversing with you I remembered I had been meaning to make a donation. 1 in every 6 kids is born with autism. 

But thanks for reminding me buddy. (This is true, I really did make a donation, I mean no offense to anyone autistic, it truly breaks my heart)


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone getting any customer service replies today? I know it's Saturday, but you know how they have all hands on board for 16 hours a day to work the backlog.. 

My order is now 8 days old going on 9 and still no dispatch...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

They must have put ours aside till the cataract jush reloaded then forgot about ours. When I said I'm cancelling cuz I'm not waiting till Monday to dispatch she found it quick, I had a reply and a dispatch email 2 hrs after they opened. 

Nobody believes there working late. Has anyone gotten an email or dispatch notice after there regular business hours? No!


----------



## ataxia (Mar 12, 2011)

Ordered 10 am on friday from the east coast last week. My order hit JFK and is on it's way. Seems like if/when it gets here it will only be a day or two longer than my normal orders. anyone else in the east have their order hit the states yet.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll bet it may be your Birthday gift that's arriving first, at least that is what we are hearing. Those were supposedly shipped separately.



ataxia said:


> Ordered 10 am on friday from the east coast last week. My order hit JFK and is on it's way. Seems like if/when it gets here it will only be a day or two longer than my normal orders. anyone else in the east have their order hit the states yet.


----------



## ataxia (Mar 12, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I'll bet it may be your Birthday gift that's arriving first, at least that is what we are hearing. Those were supposedly shipped separately.


i would say you may be right. But i didn't opt for the free gift with my order.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

ataxia said:


> Ordered 10 am on friday from the east coast last week. My order hit JFK and is on it's way. Seems like if/when it gets here it will only be a day or two longer than my normal orders. anyone else in the east have their order hit the states yet.


none of my orders it yet but all were dispatched on sunday and 1 on monday i live in new york so im still waiting for it to reach customs then a day or 2 ill have it usually and hopefully


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

I so wish there was a reputable seedbank in the states. Lol they would have to have a guy driving from post office to post office to put them in the dropboxes. But if they charged the same shipping as attitude they could still turn a profit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I so wish there was a reputable seedbank in the states. Lol they would have to have a guy driving from post office to post office to put them in the dropboxes. But if they charged the same shipping as attitude they could still turn a profit.


the only one and because of greed got shut down was elite genetics i wish alot of people would have re did his work because he had some flame


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 12, 2011)

There are a couple seedbanks in the us....they are in cali...few in colorado.......and you have to have a card cause they are sold at the dispenserys.......uuuuggggggghhhhhh

Edit........what I meant to say was seed breeders


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I kno bout the dispensaries I have buddies that get me seeds from there but its hit or miss on the quality. I'm rly happy with my jack herers but got som ny diesel and they're growing but there like impossible to keep healthy.


----------



## svsuv (Mar 12, 2011)

I got the Dispatched email today - my order was placed 3/4 morning.





Serapis said:


> Anyone getting any customer service replies today? I know it's Saturday, but you know how they have all hands on board for 16 hours a day to work the backlog..
> 
> My order is now 8 days old going on 9 and still no dispatch...


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

i ordered on 3/4 my beans are sitting in customs now so i should see them in 3-4 bus days hopefully. i didnt do the birthdy gift shit either so its beans


----------



## Spoc (Mar 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> i ordered on 3/4 my beans are sitting in customs now so i should see them in 3-4 bus days hopefully. i didnt do the birthdy gift shit either so its beans


What a joke that birthday giveaway was..It was sold out before it even started.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

yep i was like fuck a keychain and a size small shirt aint stretching my beergut lol


----------



## Spoc (Mar 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> yep i was like fuck a keychain and a size small shirt aint stretching my beergut lol



Ahhaha..I know right. I'm 6'4 and pushin 260. I would of used that shirt for a dust rag.lol


----------



## midwestfarmer (Mar 12, 2011)

My package hit the states today!!!! Glad I stayed up till 5:47am, instead of going back to sleep like i started to do and everyone else did. Not tryin to rain on anyones parade just sharing my sunshine.


----------



## midwestfarmer (Mar 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> i ordered on 3/4 my beans are sitting in customs now so i should see them in 3-4 bus days hopefully. i didnt do the birthdy gift shit either so its beans


 Why did you say it was in customs? Does it say ISC NY? if so that means it has gotten past customs and is in the International sorting center waiting on our lazy ass gov'ment workers to get us our shyt.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

We have received your item, posted on 12/03/11 and it is being processed for delivery abroad

That was fast!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

royal mail says "has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA."
usps says "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "
therefore it is still in customs being processed i think it might be cruising over the atlantic but its said this for the last 2 days


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ mine has said that for the past 4 days...still kinda hoping to see it Monday on day 10, like every other package from the Tude. A few extra days wont kill me either


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine said the same thing for 5 days then arrived at my house before changing status. Last time.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 12, 2011)

usps is pretty inefficient along with anything else the us gov touches


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Mar 13, 2011)

i got cali connection Deadhead og , Larry og, and Chem valley kush i also have bubba kush from ghs, and darkstar from thseeds dinafem powerkush bcbud godbud, dinafem blue hash about to be finished in like ten days i should start a thread for them


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 13, 2011)

hells yes my order was processed through NY at 130 this after noon should see it soon with 
Barneys Farm Acapulco Gold Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
Barneys Farm LSD Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
Sativa Seeds N.Y.P.D Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
and all the freebies
T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

Just an update, I got another apologetic letter from Rachel today...... promising she is personally taking care of my order, as it is on her desk.... She still didn't advise when it will ship, she just writes "as soon as she can" it'll be in the mail. Anybody else still waiting for a dispatch, or is it only me that Attitude can screw 4 times in a row? Cause right now i feel as though they have a bulls eye on my asshole...

Remember my prediction it would take 30 days or more to get my seeds? It has been 10 days today, and they have still not put them in the mail...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor serapis 

Mine hit the states already but I'm worried, we ordered the same, why could they ship mine and not yours? I hope they didn't short me something


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

Please do me a favor then... PM me when you know for sure. I think my order was pulled from packing and put on Rachel's desk because my note included in the order mentioned previous problems and that she still owed me a shirt and seeds from the previous order. My order probably sat on her desk unnoticed until i wrote in 3 times inquiring why my order hasn't shipped or updated. Now they probably are out of some of the freebies and promo seeds.... so I wait... that is my guess why we ordered same thing and you shipped but i did not.... their previous fuck up is fucking me up again...



TheLastWood said:


> Poor serapis
> 
> Mine hit the states already but I'm worried, we ordered the same, why could they ship mine and not yours? I hope they didn't short me something


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 14, 2011)

We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. 

mine has said this for the past 5 days.

First time in all my ordering from the Attitude that is has taken longer than 10 days.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

That is actually a good sign!  Means you are more than likely already in Customs if not past that point and they just haven't scanned it. My last order was NEVER scanned by the USPS. It was also first time I never used guarantee, so that could of had something to do wit it?



jesus of Cannabis said:


> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> mine has said this for the past 5 days.
> 
> First time in all my ordering from the Attitude that is has taken longer than 10 days.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah jesus you will probably get your seeds before that is updated. Mine sits like that for a about 4 or 5 days then its here.

Ill pm u when they com serapis, 
But maybe they were about to send yours and they were out of cataract kush and when I threatened to cancel my payment they took them out of yours and put them in mine  lol


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel bad for you Serapis I bet you are right about it taking a month, I guess as they say as long as you get them right....


----------



## doowmd (Mar 14, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> mine has said this for the past 5 days.
> 
> First time in all my ordering from the Attitude that is has taken longer than 10 days.



last year my order w/ singleseed went like this and never updated the tracking past "originating post is preparing shipment", went the same way this year: same day the message changed the order arrived! But attitude orders always updated thru each step, but not this time. I'm getting the same message now and like I said in an earlier post, I expect my seeds by Fri. at the latest. That'd be 2 weeks, which aint bad considering this special was like christmas for us stoners (or one would think w/ all the talk of "staying up to order but fell asleep" etc.)

2 Weeks to my local w/ correct order and I'm satisfied.


Much longer than that and fuck the "freebies", next time I go w/ another bank!


----------



## doowmd (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm full of shit I'll still use 'em.........


----------



## midwestfarmer (Mar 15, 2011)

Package came today!!! No b-day gifts but eff it, everyday is somebody birthday. I'm Off to germ.


----------



## midwestfarmer (Mar 15, 2011)

sour ak was my g-13 labs strain


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 15, 2011)

my order said pakaging processing for 5 days then it changed and says they shipped on the forth i was emailing back and forth after this date and rachel said they will ship asap? so if i emailed them on the 11 and said process pakaging but then when it switched to shipped it say on the 4th same day i made my order how could this be?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Who knows.......I do know this tho....I am envious of midwestfarmer getting his package....I'm midwest.....where the fk is mine????


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Its because the msg she sent you is just the generic prefab msg they sent everyone who asked about there order. She probably didn't even read ur email.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 15, 2011)

that bitch lol jk


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

She tried that paste shit with me, I didn't accept it. lol... I wrote back and said treat me like a paying customer and be honest with me. that's when i learned my Cataract Kush was out of stock and being replenished. 



TheLastWood said:


> Its because the msg she sent you is just the generic prefab msg they sent everyone who asked about there order. She probably didn't even read ur email.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Hell, the damn order was on her desk when she wrote me back... I mentioned her name in my order and they pulled it from packing and forwarded it to her.



Serapis said:


> She tried that paste shit with me, I didn't accept it. lol... I wrote back and said treat me like a paying customer and be honest with me. that's when i learned my Cataract Kush was out of stock and being replenished.


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Hell, the damn order was on her desk when she wrote me back... I mentioned her name in my order and they pulled it from packing and forwarded it to her.


maybe not a good idea? it may sit there for weeks possible?


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

I had to, she owed me stuff from two previous orders....



ledgrowing said:


> maybe not a good idea? it may sit there for weeks possible?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Hell, the damn order was on her desk when she wrote me back... I mentioned her name in my order and they pulled it from packing and forwarded it to her.


She better handle this shit because i will personally send them another email about all my friends here on riu are not happy on the way they are being treated after paying thier hard earned money which was quick to get taken


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> maybe not a good idea? it may sit there for weeks possible?


Me and serapis ordered the same exact thing, we were both processing for days. Friday I said send it today or I'm cancelling. Mine dispatched that day. 

Obviously they care more about the customer whose going to take his money back.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Let me get my shit first, lol...


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Let me get my shit first


[video=youtube;Rfyqka2TC48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rfyqka2TC48[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 15, 2011)

Omg serapis I'm soo fucking hungry now. Just read ur edibles post. I suck at cooking. You should bake me some of those n mail them to me lol...


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 15, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> [video=youtube;rfyqka2tc48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfyqka2tc48[/video]


lmfao gator never been about that


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 15, 2011)

so i get home to a package today..get really pumped ............and it was just the SHIRT! super gay back to playing the waiting game


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 15, 2011)

Hah....too funy!!!


----------



## forestbud (Mar 15, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> so i get home to a package today..get really pumped ............and it was just the SHIRT! super gay back to playing the waiting game


 I know how you feel, been there last Friday. Attitude told me that it will be coming in a separate package. As of today the other package has not arrive. Hope it arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 15, 2011)

forestbud said:


> I know how you feel, been there last Friday. Attitude told me that it will be coming in a separate package. As of today the other package has not arrive. Hope it arrives tomorrow!!


now that im done staring at Ends avatar Im with you my hopes are with your package as well as mine now!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know? Do we get a discount through Attitude?
Is there a coupon code?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollitup gets 10% off order


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Rollitup gets 10% off order


or 420 .....


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> or 420 .....


So 420 is the promo code?
I'll try it. Everybody is asking for this shit called sour diesel. 
Attitude has it but dammmmm they are expensive
Thanks homies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> So 420 is the promo code?
> I'll try it. Everybody is asking for this shit called sour diesel.
> Attitude has it but dammmmm they are expensive
> Thanks homies


 yeah 420 or rollitup either one


----------



## sniffer (Mar 16, 2011)

got my order today in the mail


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2011)

sniffer said:


> got my order today in the mail


when did you orrder ????


----------



## Killer Bud (Mar 16, 2011)

I really think the whole birthday thing was justa scam for them to make sick money because they spent so much advertising and giving shit away for the cannabis cup in spain so they thought hmm lets make our money back, lets make up some giant promo and when people go to buy we put all the free stuff as out of stock and say you came too late. Come on, I ordered 6 hourse after it started and 5 pages of out of stock except for a t-shirt. I could understand if everyone in the world bought seeds but lets be real most people just buy pot and dont want to bother growing and taking the risk like us, I could understand them being swamped if they were best buy having a halo release party but this is a mj seed company thats it. I like the attitude and like that they ship to the USA but if I could buy seeds locally I wouldnt use them like people in med states. Most of the people that use them are like me not in a legal med state or are in a med state and the state is too restrictive. They are just out to make a buck, and dont care who they take it from. But i can say I am thankful they have been ok so far, havent had too many probs thankfully. Im not saying not to use them or that they are shitty or over priced (only there shippings over priced), I am just trying to say they shouldnt have made this promo seem so good when they knew it was going to be like this and that they wrent gonna give nothing away. Just upseting reading the stories.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

I was also disappointed in the weak selection of 'gifts' I would have loved a 420 jar... I wonder how many they had to give away? 1? It was indeed a joke. I ended up with a Medium Tee and i wear an XXL.... thought the medium would make a neat gift for a smoker buddy... I'm wondering if I'm even going to get it... my order was delayed big time..


----------



## auldone (Mar 16, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I was also disappointed in the weak selection of 'gifts' I would have loved a 420 jar... I wonder how many they had to give away? 1? It was indeed a joke. I ended up with a Medium Tee and i wear an XXL.... thought the medium would make a neat gift for a smoker buddy... I'm wondering if I'm even going to get it... my order was delayed big time..


My free T-shirt was supposed to be XXL but they shipped a Large. My wife wants it, otherwise.... EBAY!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

How many shirts are they sending you serapis lol. 5?


----------



## sniffer (Mar 16, 2011)

londonfog said:


> when did you orrder ????


fryday march 4th at about 7;30 at night ,
actually it came yesturday , but didnt get the call til today


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 16, 2011)

fuk wish i had a shirt no order yet say was shipped on the fourth wts tude how fuckin rude lol


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

auldone said:


> My free T-shirt was supposed to be XXL but they shipped a Large. My wife wants it, otherwise.... EBAY!


Write em and tell them you ordered an XXL and got a L..... Ask for the shirt size you ordered...... tell them a L doesn't do you any good, if it did, you would have selected one....



TheLastWood said:


> How many shirts are they sending you serapis lol. 5?


They owe me a shirt from a previous order, a shirt for stealth, and a shirt as a gift. I'll bet the gift never shows...


----------



## sniffer (Mar 16, 2011)

i didnt pick a gift but ,, they gave me a pack of Jass king size Slim New edition rolling papers , lol


----------



## auldone (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not goin to even fuck with it. My first order I got stealth with the mug. Mug was cracked. Shot them an email. I didn't hear anything for 5 days. On the day they responded, my recycle garbage had gotten picked up and I tossed the mug that morning....

They were willing to replace the mug, on my next order... If I send them pics of the mug.


----------



## auldone (Mar 16, 2011)

sniffer said:


> i didnt pick a gift but ,, they gave me a pack of Jass king size Slim New edition rolling papers , lol


Aren't we supposed to be getting a free pack of papers??


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2011)

sniffer said:


> fryday march 4th at about 7;30 at night ,
> actually it came yesturday , but didnt get the call til today


if you don't mind me asking what region are you in ..North... midwest.. south... west


----------



## sniffer (Mar 16, 2011)

The Motor City! 
Michigan


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 16, 2011)

My Order showed up today as well.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2011)

ok now I'm getting jealous...lol glad to see they coming in ... now I got the custom jitters


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry didnt mean to do that to ya Im sure it will all work out


----------



## Ganymede (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone in Ontario get theirs yet?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> sorry didnt mean to do that to ya Im sure it will all work out


don't worry...you fine. I'm happy to see others getting theres...mine should be here sometime this week


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 16, 2011)

And yeah...we were already getting free papers but I thought they were supposed to be Rizzla's


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

i got the free birthyday promo teeshirt nothing else yet.guess they sent the free item out first. should be getting them soon...


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

They only had one pack of those at start of promotion, so someone ran across street to store and got you something else.. ;p



ENDLSCYCLE said:


> And yeah...we were already getting free papers but I thought they were supposed to be Rizzla's


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 16, 2011)

Serapis said:


> They only had one pack of those at start of promotion, so someone ran across street to store and got you something else.. ;p


 LOL....so we got the cheapo no name gas station papers....good shit!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in Michigan too and I ain't got shit. It's been with slowass USPS since Thursday or Friday slow fucks.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh and G13 Labs strain for me was the Sour AK think im going to start that one right away???/ any input


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

That is the one i want to.... so I'll prob get the NL Auto.. ;p



NorthernLights#5 said:


> oh and G13 Labs strain for me was the Sour AK think im going to start that one right away???/ any input


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ill send it to ya as long as you start a journal and you send me the NL auto


Serapis said:


> That is the one i want to.... so I'll prob get the NL Auto.. ;p


----------



## Serapis (Mar 16, 2011)

I did start a general thread that i think I'm going to use to file away my posts on my various projects. I have so much going on, it just makes sense to keep all of the postings together. I currently have 4 active threads, and one of them was harvested a couple of weeks ago.  If you are interested in subbin, it's in my sig, 



NorthernLights#5 said:


> Ill send it to ya as long as you start a journal and you send me the NL auto


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 16, 2011)

any one have any info on the Sour Ak hopefully some pics


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> Ill send it to ya as long as you start a journal and you send me the NL auto


Shit ill do that if I get nl auto. Id way rather get sour ak


----------



## forestbud (Mar 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Shit ill do that if I get nl auto. Id way rather get sour ak


 Me too.. too bad I got Auto NL and Auto White Russian as the G-13 surprise freebie. My two order just arrived today! Snozzberry and Snowdawg BX from Alphakronik and Sky Lotus from Bodhi Seeds. 

 About time! Those precocious babies are now in good hands!


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Mar 17, 2011)

Ganymede said:


> Anyone in Ontario get theirs yet?


not yet brother.. hoping it comes in on thursday.. fingers crossed...


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2011)

Thursday or Friday, then I panic...lol...first order...I'm working with a bunch of humboldt weed bagseeds right now, and some 5 year old seed too, but I can't wait till i get some legit genetics!


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 17, 2011)

Ganymede said:


> Anyone in Ontario get theirs yet?


im in Canada too and nothing yet bro


----------



## canada (Mar 17, 2011)

CHECK IT OUT. So just got ahold of *edit* to get my shipping numbers to track my package. THEY STOPPED GIVING TRACKING NUMBERS TO CANADA? It was shipped on the 8th and takes about ten days to get here. Where has my money gone for the tracking? GHS 10 Super Critical 10 Moby Dick 10 Exodus Cheese  Anyone in central ontario with grow stuff for sale? 400w indagrow Induction lamp?dealers with induction?


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Mar 17, 2011)

after reading about it I think Im going to give it a shot but on the off chance does any one know were I could get Northern LIghts #5 clone from or seed? no one has just straight NL5 always a cross. 


TheLastWood said:


> Shit ill do that if I get nl auto. Id way rather get sour ak


----------



## *Kb* (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html has NL #5...never grown it but I have ordered from them and received free seeds.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 17, 2011)

My order i placed on the 4th just arrived. I ordered og chem from CG and got the chemmy jones for free. Im extremely pleased to report for the first time in 10 orders, ALL of my freebies are big fat beautiful tiger striped seeds, instead of those tiny bunk ass grey ones ive ALWAYS gotten before. Im very pleased about that. For my G13 freebie i got the Northen lights auto. looking foward to that one. i also received my "birthday" gift with my order contrary to popular believe that the gifts are being shipped separately. However, i DID NOT get my crush proof tin that i have ordered every time since its been offered.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 17, 2011)

i and a few of my friends didnt get the promised free pack of rizla


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

mrmatt said:


> My order i placed on the 4th just arrived. I ordered og chem from CG and got the chemmy jones for free. Im extremely pleased to report for the first time in 10 orders, ALL of my freebies are big fat beautiful tiger striped seeds, instead of those tiny bunk ass grey ones ive ALWAYS gotten before. Im very pleased about that. For my G13 freebie i got the Northen lights auto. looking foward to that one. i also received my "birthday" gift with my order contrary to popular believe that the gifts are being shipped separately. However, i DID NOT get my crush proof tin that i have ordered every time since its been offered.


yeah those tins make great storage boxes..insert seeds with a pack of silica gel (absorbs moisture) and store until ready


----------



## fletchman (Mar 17, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> i and a few of my friends didnt get the promised free pack of rizla


WTF is rizla, I didn't get any either.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2011)

That nl auto description is weird. Not sure if its even really auto.


----------



## farmboss (Mar 17, 2011)

got mine today!!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 17, 2011)

Rizzla=brand of rolling papers.....it's the ZigZag of the UK....actually some pretty damn good papers....they even sponsor MotoGP and WorldSuperBike race teams!!!!!....one of the only sports left that still have tobacco sponsors


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 17, 2011)

got mines today ass well, along with some free Jass King s. slim papers.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 17, 2011)

Damnit.........what the "f"?????? Where the fk is my damn package!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> got mines today ass well, along with some free Jass King s. slim papers.


Yeah i got that same paper


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 17, 2011)

fack where is my shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

ledgrowing said:


> fack where is my shit


Mine still says in transit i guess to my local post office


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2011)

If it doesn't come tomorrow, I don't think I'll be able to live through the weekend...haha


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> If it doesn't come tomorrow, I don't think I'll be able to live through the weekend...haha


you still have Saturday to torture yourself as well


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2011)

londonfog said:


> you still have Saturday to torture yourself as well


Don't remind me!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Don't remind me!


Lmfao ill try not to remind you then lol


----------



## PappaBear (Mar 17, 2011)

white russian and bigbud


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

PappaBear said:


> white russian and bigbud


wr good choice never tried bigbud but i heard its alright smoke but heavy yeild commercial bud


----------



## growmomma (Mar 17, 2011)

Anybody ever grown the Dinafem ufo? Are they worth a shit?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Anybody ever grown the Dinafem ufo? Are they worth a shit?


I know people buy them and i seen a couple dinafem powerkush grows so i know its worth a shit lol


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey hey hey...USPS has said "Origin of post is preparing shipment" or some shit like that for over a week now...well I just checked again...

Label/Receipt Number: XXXX XXXX XXXX X
Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s): International Letter
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on March 17, 2011 at 10:36 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later

BOOYAH!!! Only a matter of time now


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Mar 17, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Anybody ever grown the Dinafem ufo? Are they worth a shit?


Blue Hash from DinaFem is where it's at. Nice little blueberry cross. All 5 freebies I got came out amazing. Good quality smoke.


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 17, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hey hey hey...USPS has said "Origin of post is preparing shipment" or some shit like that for over a week now...well I just checked again...
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: XXXX XXXX XXXX X
> Class: First-Class Mail International
> ...


Jamaica newyork????? mine always go to bethpage... i bought two orders during the bday promo, the one i placed one the 4th which i got today, was sent through the normal one (bethpage). but today it showed my second one coming through Jamaica as well... anyone els have theres routinely come through there? or through there at all???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

mrmatt said:


> Jamaica newyork????? mine always go to bethpage... i bought two orders during the bday promo, the one i placed one the 4th which i got today, was sent through the normal one (bethpage). but today it showed my second one coming through Jamaica as well... anyone els have theres routinely come through there? or through there at all???


Mines was at jamaica as well an now is in transit to its destination.Ill check again tomorrow im about to go to bed


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

mine is stuck in la la land...glad I have something growing


----------



## HeavilyMedicated (Mar 17, 2011)

i got my shit a few days ago. 20 for the price of 10 yay


----------



## londonfog (Mar 17, 2011)

last known location of my beans ... 109 Cliff La, Ipswich IP3 0PQ, United Kingdom .. i google mapped it so I can now just go straight to the post office and ask...lol


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 18, 2011)

Sensi seeds- Skunk #1, reg 10 pack
T.H seeds- Mendocino madness, reg 5 pack
Dutch passion-White widow, fem 1 seed
Cali connection-Chem valley, reg 2 seeds 
G-13 Labs-Purple haze, fem 2 seeds
Greenhouse-Kings kush, fem 2 seeds
The promo and 4 ufo freebies

Time to get to work....lol


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Mar 18, 2011)

Got em today! Wooooooo Hooooooo, and the shirt is so sick... the attitude logo with the word RESPECT below the fist.. no mention of anything cannabis related to the untrained eye, one of the things I have come to love about the taste in the shirts that attitude sends out... 

I'm in Southern Ontario and I ordered the sat morning.. last month took six days, this month 13.... you will never hear a complaint from me about those shipping times...


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got the last of my beans today from attitude. 
I got my first order Monday, 2nd order on Wed, last order came today.
All seeds look good. 

I got 1x G13 Northern Light fem auto w/ one order, the other 2 orders both had G13 Hypnotic fem seed.

I also got a free DinaFem Diesel fem x1 and a DinaFem Blue Widow x1 with 2 of my orders. Also 2x free DinaFem White Widow fem seeds with my order that had the SLH.

Only complaint is all three shirts I ordered were the same (respect attitude logo, white t-shirt) but no big deal, they were free.

Overall good experience on my end.

Pic below of Order:


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn.....looks like you scored pretty good!!!!.....I'll take a shirt!!!!!....If mines not the same one.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2011)

No wonder the gifts were gone so fast.


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got my order in all short stuff seeds.
Blue Himalaya diesel, Reg. 10 pack
Auto Assisan, Reg. 10 pack
Onyx, Reg. 10 back


----------



## SoJerZ (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Just got the last of my beans today from attitude.
> I got my first order Monday, 2nd order on Wed, last order came today.
> All seeds look good.
> 
> ...


All the gifts were gone when I ordered the promo, thanks greedy dude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Just got the last of my beans today from attitude.
> I got my first order Monday, 2nd order on Wed, last order came today.
> All seeds look good.
> 
> ...


I couldnt even get no gift with my orders greedy man


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 19, 2011)

I got my shit just now!!!


----------



## Serapis (Mar 19, 2011)

ROFL.... my shit was just dispatched on March 15th, 11 days AFTER I ordered it. Consider yourself on time. 



puffntuff said:


> I got my shit just now!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah i got all the goods except for the papers so i feel fine. g13 was hypnotic glad i didnt get the bs auto. good luck serapis hopefully those fuckers can get you together. i got the same shirt as everyone else. respect.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> yeah i got all the goods except for the papers so i feel fine. g13 was hypnotic glad i didnt get the bs auto. good luck serapis hopefully those fuckers can get you together. i got the same shirt as everyone else. respect.


want to trade for the bs nl auto lol..I got my tga order today 3xqrazy train,3x querkle and 3xchem valley kush that they added


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 19, 2011)

Got my order! awesome t shirt and the best papers haha.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

I got nothing ..so I went ahead and cloned my C99's and hit that switch to flower...I think "attitude" got me one this one


----------



## growmomma (Mar 19, 2011)

londonfog said:


> I got nothing ..so I went ahead and cloned my C99's and hit that switch to flower...I think "attitude" got me one this one


Monday London.... I gotta feelin thats gon b our day!!!!!


----------



## hazorazo (Mar 19, 2011)

I got my Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush and Blue Cheese. Yeah!


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like I'm waiting til next week. Postal service still says they haven't got it yet. Shitty fucking tracking.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Monday London.... I gotta feelin thats gon b our day!!!!!


Thanks growmamma..just would feel better if USPS say that at least got it...I will wait my 21 days then my CC company will be getting a call about item not received...reverse charges


----------



## 36thChamberAssassin (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Just got the last of my beans today from attitude.
> I got my first order Monday, 2nd order on Wed, last order came today.
> All seeds look good.
> 
> ...


Thanks to greedy fucks like this there was nothing good left for the rest of us, what do you sit and jerk off to attitude novelties. why did you need 3 birthday gifts. I didnt even get the rolling papers that were advertised attitude can suck my left nut.


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

36thChamberAssassin said:


> Thanks to greedy fucks like this there was nothing good left for the rest of us, what do you sit and jerk off to attitude novelties. why did you need 3 birthday gifts. I didnt even get the rolling papers that were advertised attitude can suck my left nut.


Ya, if you think I placed 3 separate orders for the "free t-shirts" then you need to get a grip. I placed 3 orders for the free beans genius.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Ya, if you think I placed 3 separate orders for the "free t-shirts" then you need to get a grip. I placed 3 orders for the free beans genius.


That still makes you greedy either way you look at it


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

I hope your joking. I order $$$ beans any other time no one here would give two shits. Bitching over ten dollar novelty items is childish.


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

hell I just want my beans ...phuck even the freebies now..just give me what I paid for...nah I want them freebies...lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine left ny this mornin. Probly Tuesday. I'm thinkin maybe Monday cuz I read this

Does usps ship on the weekends? In: Postage and Shipping [ Edit categories] Yes. But they do not deliver on Sunday and they do not process new collection mail on Sunday. Even if a post office is open on Sunday, any mail they accept will be held at the post office until Monday. The processing centers do proces mail already in the system on Sundays


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

londonfog said:


> hell I just want my beans ...phuck even the freebies now..just give me what I paid for...nah I want them freebies...lol


 LOL!!!! I hear that....want my Kandy Kush damnnit!!!!!!!!.....fk the rest!!!!


----------



## ChikenMcGiblit (Mar 19, 2011)

lol so what, i was excited for this promo before they announced that a gifts page would be added.. they pretty much tacked that on last minute as an extra hookup.. did dwarfman cause any of you to not recieve the free promo seeds? ur bitchin about a $1 pack of papers? fucking drama clowns EAD


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> LOL!!!! I hear that....want my Kandy Kush damnnit!!!!!!!!.....fk the rest!!!!


Oh yeah love that Kandy Kush..Watch the stretch for she will be doing that, but so worth it...still got a few of those beans left


----------



## londonfog (Mar 19, 2011)

ChikenMcGiblit said:


> lol so what, i was excited for this promo before they announced that a gifts page would be added.. they pretty much tacked that on last minute as an extra hookup.. did dwarfman cause any of you to not recieve the free promo seeds? ur bitchin about a $1 pack of papers? fucking drama clowns EAD


yes because I have not gotten mine yet..so it his fault




J/K


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

And on a side note. 

The 3 orders I placed were for the 3 different patients I caretake for. The three white "respect" t-shirts I got were all ordered for their respective sizes. They liked their shirts and are excited for the beans they got for me to grow for them.

The enjoyment I get out of this whole ordeal is I get to try the different varieties they ordered when I grow them to maturity, some extra free seeds to save money in later grows, and the smile on their face when they opened their packages.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 19, 2011)

I am more concerned with the greediness of getting the freebie SEEDS multiple times....not the fkn gay ass lighters or plastic bongs and crap.....but who cares anyway....they are second grade seeds....if they weren't they def. would not be free!!!!
I didn't order for the promo alone....was planning a Kandy Kush order and it just made sense for me to wait a week so I could get free seeds to spread in outdoor patch....retarded and mutated or not!!!

Edit______clarify you are a caregiver before hand and everyone will understand....I know I now do!!!....sorry bro...glad you could help others.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> I hope your joking. I order $$$ beans any other time no one here would give two shits. Bitching over ten dollar novelty items is childish.





ChikenMcGiblit said:


> lol so what, i was excited for this promo before they announced that a gifts page would be added.. they pretty much tacked that on last minute as an extra hookup.. did dwarfman cause any of you to not recieve the free promo seeds? ur bitchin about a $1 pack of papers? fucking drama clowns EAD


I was just fucking around i dont give a fuck about a attitude t shirt so you could swallow one whole duke.


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

All good. I post in the Medical Marijuana Michigan Patient forum from time to time.

Just happy to be legal an have a forum to talk about this stuff with everyone. 

Hope yall get your seeds (and gifts).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> All good. I post in the Medical Marijuana Michigan Patient forum from time to time.
> 
> Just happy to be legal an have a forum to talk about this stuff with everyone.
> 
> Hope yall get your seeds (and gifts).


I got all 3 of my orders no gifts like i said i really didnt care for it.OH AND I WENT WITH NO GUARENTEED AND GOT ALL MY BEANS.I think thats just extra money for them going with the guarenteed shipping because even if you dont receive your package they will resend with your next order all i did was order 1 pick n mix seed for 10 dollars when my order didnt come right


----------



## branny21 (Mar 20, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I am more concerned with the greediness of getting the freebie SEEDS multiple times....not the fkn gay ass lighters or plastic bongs and crap.....but who cares anyway....they are second grade seeds....if they weren't they def. would not be free!!!!
> I didn't order for the promo alone....was planning a Kandy Kush order and it just made sense for me to wait a week so I could get free seeds to spread in outdoor patch....retarded and mutated or not!!!
> 
> Edit______clarify you are a caregiver before hand and everyone will understand....I know I now do!!!....sorry bro...glad you could help others.



hmmm the kandy kush i am growing now must be 2nd grade bc it came as a UFO from attitude...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 20, 2011)

Hopefully mine isn't.....I paid for my shit!!!


----------



## luckandleather (Mar 20, 2011)

I ordered Pick and Mix (feminized)
Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights
Iced Grapefruit
Sargamatha Seeds AK48

My freebies were
(1) Burmese Kush:fem
(1) Dinafem Diesel
(1) Dinafem White Widow
(1) TH Seeds Kushage:fem
(1) TH Seeds S.A.G.E. :fem
(2) TH Seeds Dark Star :reg
(2)TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity:reg
(1) G13 NL Auto:fem

well. let's see what "freebies" pops


----------



## ledgrowing (Mar 20, 2011)

wish i had freebies fack im getting pissed hopefully monday my order is here it does say dispatched on the 4th


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

I just wish mine would update on USPS or something.. I know this is not normal to not have my items and no update..WTF


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

Actually, the majority of people report just that.... USPS rarely scans the packages until they arrive at your door, and sometimes, not even then...

Mine has read this message last 3 days...
"We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "

And it is international letter, so the mailman had better not be asking for a signature...



londonfog said:


> I just wish mine would update on USPS or something.. I know this is not normal to not have my items and no update..WTF


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Actually, the majority of people report just that.... USPS rarely scans the packages until they arrive at your door, and sometimes, not even then...


which is so true


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Mine has read this message last 3 days...
> "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "


I've been looking at that motherfucker for a week now. I think when the mailman does get here with it,....I'm gonna kick his ass. Tell him to thank the Attitude and his employer.


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

So ive been thinking about ordering some seeds from Attitude for "storage" just in case its made legal blah blah blah. Now i live in Oregon and dont have my medical card so im wondering what kinda of charges could i get from ordering seeds? Like are the cops going to come to my house flip it and then take me to jail? Or am i just being a big pussy


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> So ive been thinking about ordering some seeds from Attitude for "storage" just in case its made legal blah blah blah. Now i live in Oregon and dont have my medical card so im wondering what kinda of charges could i get from ordering seeds? Like are the cops going to come to my house flip it and then take me to jail? Or am i just being a big pussy


if customs get your order then they just send you a letter letting you know that your stuff was confiscated...that pretty much ends that..never heard anyone getting door kicked in for ordering seeds...hell you could just be feeding seeds to your bird as a special treat


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

SlimJim503 said:


> So ive been thinking about ordering some seeds from Attitude for "storage" just in case its made legal blah blah blah. Now i live in Oregon and dont have my medical card so im wondering what kinda of charges could i get from ordering seeds? Like are the cops going to come to my house flip it and then take me to jail? Or am i just being a big pussy


 you are just a big pussy lol j/k youll be fine


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hah ok now i have a few ?'s for you guys im looking for a small to medium growing plant with high THC level and fast bud cycle am hoping you guys have had some experience with theses and can send me in the direction of some winners. Hoping for some pics if you got them Also about how smelly they were through out grow as odor is a issue


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Tahoe og very strong smoke high in thc covered in crystals..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

I know you will love that strain because i do..Flower is 8-9 weeks


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe og very strong smoke high in thc covered in crystals..


yummy ...whats the yield like


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 20, 2011)

So did you let the temp get low at night to get that to grow purple or just grows purple?


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Actually, the majority of people report just that.... USPS rarely scans the packages until they arrive at your door, and sometimes, not even then...
> 
> Mine has read this message last 3 days...
> "We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece. "
> ...


I was actually speaking to the fact of not having my stuff after 14 days and not even seeing any update..having both of this happen to me at the same time is not normal..at least not for me... I usually have any item I order in 10 days or less....or I see it update


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

ROFLMAO.........

Wait a fucking minute........ wasn't that you telling me and others to have patience and allow up to 21 days to receive our orders? LOL....... Tell me that wasn't you... hahaha WBW, get in here.... you see this? lol



londonfog said:


> I was actually speaking to the fact of not having my stuff after 14 days and not even seeing any update..having both of this happen to me at the same time is not normal..at least not for me... I usually have any item I order in 10 days or less....or I see it update


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> ROFLMAO.........
> 
> Wait a fucking minute........ wasn't that you telling me and others to have patience and allow up to 21 days to receive our orders? LOL....... Tell me that wasn't you... hahaha WBW, get in here.... you see this? lol


I sure did and as a man I apologized and gave you a +rep...now seeing both of this shit happen to me I feel you so.......?????what are you saying


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> ROFLMAO.........
> 
> Wait a fucking minute........ wasn't that you telling me and others to have patience and allow up to 21 days to receive our orders? LOL....... Tell me that wasn't you... hahaha WBW, get in here.... you see this? lol


Lmfao i witnessed it lol....I just made another order on the 16 and its already here in my city as of today..I should be getting it tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

hmmm I really want to remain nice and friendly


----------



## Serapis (Mar 20, 2011)

I was teasing you. lol... But in all seriousness now, please read the policy on attitudes' site. You need to give them 21 business days to receive your goods....








LOL



londonfog said:


> hmmm I really want to remain nice and friendly


----------



## londonfog (Mar 20, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I was teasing you. lol... But in all seriousness now, please read the policy on attitudes' site. You need to give them 21 business days to receive your goods....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol...I so deserved that..I am then I call my CC company


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Got mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm gonna grow all my white widdow crosses and then keep my fav for a mother. I now have dinafems moby dick(haze x ww), dinafems blue widow (blueberry x ww) an hypnotic (chronic x ww)


----------



## roll it up smoke it up (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm having trouble germing my short stuff seeds! It's been 2 and a half days now and only 1 has popped???


----------



## jul420 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my order today, every seed was there, i got the sour ak. but my free gift should have been a bong, but instead i got the grinder and a spring pipe, im still happy with what they gave me considering it was free, the grinder is pretty nice : )


----------



## canada (Mar 22, 2011)

Yah just goot all the beans :0 Very impressed. I order SUPER CRITICAL from green house seeds and recived SUPER CRITICAL AUTO!!!!!!! SCORE


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

I think I would be fkn pissed but thats just me!!!! Will never do auto's again in my GreenRoom.....waste of precious real estate if you ask me!!!


----------



## londonfog (Mar 22, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I think I would be fkn pissed but thats just me!!!! Will never do auto's again in my GreenRoom.....waste of precious real estate if you ask me!!!


somebody gave me the idea to do it in my veg room...i'm going to try that..mayby move in to flower room last two weeks


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yeah...If you had separate veg/flower rooms you'd be good to go......that.....I do not have....LOL........what am I saying???....I don't even have any room at the moment...in the process of packing to move.....FFFFFFFKKKKKK


----------



## chillychill (Mar 23, 2011)

Got green house seeds super lemon haze... cant wait


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2011)

Order finally came today, got Barney's Dr. Grinspoon, Nirvana's Blue Mystic, all the TH Seeds freebies, my G13 freebie was the NL Auto(ShitFuckAssholes..haha), and the Dinafem were the WW and the Diesel...Also, I got the keychain for my birthday gift, and I discovered IT UNSCREWS!! It's not just a keychain, it's actually a hash/coke/pill bottle in disguise!! Totally makes up for the auto nl they sent me!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2011)

hah....yeah..that's what magus genetics packages their seeds in....pretty cool!!!


----------



## canada (Mar 24, 2011)

Should I make a stink about the wrong seeds they sent me? SUPER CRITICAL AUTO INSTEAD OF SUPER CRITICAL???? Get a discount on next order?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2011)

If your pissed about it, which your obviously not, then complain. The world needs more greedy fuckers making drama and complaints for a discount (/sarcasm)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2011)

If I would of wanted auto's I would of ordered auto's is what I would tell em.


----------



## vic smush (Mar 24, 2011)

What seeds are good for a grow box???


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree he should get what he ordered, but judging his reaction, "they sent me autos! Awesome!", he's not heartbroken over it. Its wrong to complain about something just for the hell of it, or for greed/personal gain.

And for vic, if your pulling 1 lb a month with no experience and 15 mins a day (and refer to it as waisted time?), why are u asking such a complete and utter noob question? Something in that equation doesn't add up.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2011)

^^^^LOL.....maybe you should ask canada if you can have his autos...great for a grow box.....
and seriously....if you get a p month....why would you want to switch strains....you only want a halfer or something???


----------



## canada (Mar 24, 2011)

yah i wanted to try them out anyways so it works out. they were like 25 bucks more lol. There is no greed involved lol, I think you guys forget that they are a company making money...lots of money, so it is just good business ethnics. After all my "guaranteed" order was wrong


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2011)

You can get a good look at a t-bone by sticking your head up a bulls ass...but I'd rather take the butchers word for it......LOL.....fk attitudes guarantee....the only reason I pick guaranteed shipping is for the shirts....got a weeks worth so far!!!!!!


----------



## 4tress (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Guy's, has anyone received there seeds in Australia yet? I Ordered on the 4th but I never got a confirmation email, tracking number or anything!! I emailed them and got a reply from Jodie @ The Attitude saying this ( This was shipped on 04 2011, 20:06 PM standard mail (no tracking) to ensure it reaches you quickly) Is it normal for them to send an item without a tracking number?? And is it kind of suss they say they shipped it so fast?? Im wondering if they have shipped my seeds at all!! Also How can they ship something at 10.00pm on a saterday???


----------



## 4tress (Mar 25, 2011)

My Order was!
Pick and Mix Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon Feminized
Pick and Mix World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Green House Seeds Cheese Feminized Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
FREE SEED G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
 FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2011)

7 days old, week1 of veg starts on Monday


----------



## fletchman (Mar 25, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> 7 days old, week1 of veg starts on Monday


 
Im curious about the Dark Star, I hope yours are girls, have you seen any grows with them?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 25, 2011)

just saw a article in High Times about them a few months back and thought i would give htem a try, Attitude threw them in with their promo and I jumped. besides the pictures in the mag. i havent seen them grown out before. even if they are males, I wil grow them out and save some pollen for another grow, a nice good indica male to go with a indica-sativa female.


----------



## fletchman (Mar 25, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> just saw a article in High Times about them a few months back and thought i would give htem a try, Attitude threw them in with their promo and I jumped. besides the pictures in the mag. i havent seen them grown out before. even if they are males, I wil grow them out and save some pollen for another grow, a nice good indica male to go with a indica-sativa female.


I have the TH seed freebies also, will grow the Darkstar when I have room, they sound good.

I just popped the BUKU, here any info on that one?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 25, 2011)

I hear you will go buku over the BUKU.....that's the one I can't wait to pop!!!!!


----------



## djburns1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I got 5 Barneys LSD and 5 G-13 Pineapple Express. The freebies look to be pretty interesting. I got a G-13 Labs Hypnotic that really has me curious. Any info?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

Sssssssspppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sittin (Mar 26, 2011)

still havnt got mine:O


----------



## SlimJim503 (Mar 26, 2011)

How long has it been from time you placed order? U in Usa east coast west coast? Im thinking bout ordering and want an idea on wait time for west coast.


----------



## canada (Mar 26, 2011)

Wish there was a Canadian company that was as good/cheap as the tude. You just cant compare another company to them....plus on top they give you free fem seeds

How much coke did Charlie Sheen do???





































Enough to kill Two and ahalf men


----------



## djburns1 (Mar 26, 2011)

stealth and expedited shipping always takes 7 - 10 days to east coast


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 27, 2011)

A good Canadian seed breeder/bank that I used was PeakSeedsBC.....no online purchasing tho....atleast when I ordered...and only reg. seeds......nice strains tho.


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Mar 27, 2011)

I picked up Barney farms LSD FEM, GHS super lemon haze fem, Dna genetics Sleestack, reserva privade confidential cheese fem, and all the freebies ..... Sweet deal first timer with the attitude cant wait to order again like a kid in a candy store


----------



## mrmatt (Mar 27, 2011)

Today i germinated a bunch of the freebies from this promo, and some others. Cant wait to pick out the good ones... This is what i did:
10 Critical +
5 OG Chem reg.
5 Chemy jones reg.
5 Power Kush
5 Blue Widow
5 Cataract Kush
4 Heavy Duty Fruity
3 Pineapple Express fem
3 Confidential Cheese
2 Northern lights Auto
1 Kandy Kush fem
1 Amnesia Lemon fem
1 Train Wreck fem
1 Il Diavalo Auto


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn....that room is gonna be a serious chore!!!!


----------



## dwarfman420 (Mar 28, 2011)

mrmatt said:


> Today i germinated a bunch of the freebies from this promo, and some others. Cant wait to pick out the good ones... This is what i did:
> 10 Critical +
> 5 OG Chem reg.
> 5 Chemy jones reg.
> ...


Your grow room must be huge! Good luck with that as I am going to germinate some of the Heavy Duty Fruity soon and possibly a Dark Star (from the freebies). Female patients I have found out, on average, like the "fruity" strains (even if it's just the name).


----------



## Serapis (Apr 14, 2011)

Update on my order and goods not received....

I know this thread is about dead now, I'm still waiting for my damn Tee-shirts from Attitude, one was paid for back in October of last year and the other in December... we;;, they kept telling me to give the shirts 21 mail days.... well I did, and as suspected, they never arrived..... I was promised to unique premium tee's.... thanks Attitude.... of course there was no tracking number to verify shipping in the first place. Today I'm told they are out of shirts, but would I like a ball cap and some other goodies.... frustrated, I replied and said send me whatever, but i want a tracking number........

Nothing but issues with Attitude.... I'll doubt I'll spend another dime there... almost 30 days to get my seeds and still not getting my damn gear that I'm paying for...


----------



## mrshakes (Apr 14, 2011)

that still sucks, was wondering the other day if you ever got all your stuff-good luck


----------



## Serapis (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could report yes.... now I'm going to get a grab bag of goodies instead of two nice tee shirts... I hope she doesn't send me bs lighters and papers... 



mrshakes said:


> that still sucks, was wondering the other day if you ever got all your stuff-good luck


----------



## chillychill (Apr 14, 2011)

ya you got screwed by the tude... that sucks..srry dude


----------



## growmomma (Apr 14, 2011)

That does suck! I had no idea you were still waiting. If they were smart they'd make sure they sent you the best goodies they have, to ensure you forget all about the t-shirts lol. I hope they do!


----------



## Serapis (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a funny feeling those shirts were never coming.....



chillychill said:


> ya you got screwed by the tude... that sucks..srry dude


----------



## growmomma (Apr 14, 2011)

How big a boy are ya? I'll jus send you mine lol. Kidding


----------



## corners (Nov 11, 2011)

3lions said:


> lol, keep at it, one day you might become a high class whore, but not when you still using freebies


Personally seems tobe a diffrence though between the promotion freebies, and the ufo freebies which are always gien on every order. The promo freebies are usually pretty good seeds. Its kind of what made me order recently in nov to get the fee GHS Super Lemon Haze, Barneys Pineapple Chunk and 2 Reg x La Confidential, along with the normal free ufo's they gave me. So i bought 3 seeds, and got 6 free ones in return during this promo. Would have just been 2, or just one had i not bought 3 seeds.


----------

